# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  doktori iz vinogradske

## tridesetri

zanima me koji doktori porodnicari rade u vinogradskoj, da li imaju privatne ordinacije, da li bi mi kojeg preporucile?

----------


## timm

Mislim da doktorica Košec radi i privato ali moraš imati dosta love za nju. :/ 
 Od ostalih bi ti najtoplije preporučila doktora Kunu. :D 
 Ne znam jel radi privato ali petkom ima trudničku ambulantu i stvarno je super doktor!!! Dođi ujutro ( do 11 primaju knjižice ) i malo pričekaš ( čitaj barem 2 sata ) i vidjet ćeš da ti netreba privatnik. A i sestra u ambulanti je zakon!!! Ja sam kod njih vodila trudnoću i bila sam prezadovoljna. E da. Treba ti i uputnica od tvog ginekologa i povijest bolesti (ako imaš, naravno).
 Pošalji pm ako imaš još pitanja!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

Definitivno dr. Kuna  ;) 

I stvarno nema potrebe da ides privatno kod njega kada mozes u bolnici obavljati preglede na uputnicu jer kako sam ja cula u njegovoj privat ambulanti se ne ceka nista manje nego u bolnickoj  :*

----------


## josie

> Mislim da doktorica Košec radi i privato ali moraš imati dosta love za nju. :/


ako to dosta love znači kao i za sve druge privatne poliklinike.
ja sam vodila trudnoću kod dr. Košec, jako sam zadovoljna i njom i sestrom Mirjanom (koja isto radi u Vinogratskoj na UZV-u).
uglavnom, pregled i uzv privatno kod nje košta 400kn, koliko sam upoznata, i drugdje su cijene tolike.

----------


## Pina

Ja sam vodila trudnoću kod privatnika, ali sam na preglede zadnjih mj dana išla kod doktorice Košec i mogu reći da je super doktorica. K njoj me poslala moja doktorica koja radi u rađaoni u Vinogradskoj, a pratila mi je trudnoću uz mog privatnog ginekologa.   :Smile:  
Dr Košec ima ponedjeljkom trudničku ambulantu. Čeka se dosta jer prvo ujutro odradi vizitu, a tek iza 9h dođe i počne primati pacijentice. Sestra prije toga uzima urin i izvaže.

----------


## tridesetri

super cure, hvala na odgovorima.
a na kojoj lokaciji dr kosec ima privatnu ordinaciju? ona dakle i poradja u vinogradskoj?

----------


## Fae

Dr Kuna mi je bio na zadnjem uzv-u - samo riječi pohvale...

On i porađa ili...?

----------


## RinaS

HITNO!
Je l' netko zna koji doktor sutra (srijedom) radi u trudničkoj ambulanti i kakav je?

----------


## timm

> HITNO!
> Je l' netko zna koji doktor sutra (srijedom) radi u trudničkoj ambulanti i kakav je?


Koliko ja znam radi doktor Tučkar i nije loš. Malo malo ima frajerski pristup ali je sasvim ok.

----------


## RinaS

Nek je on ok, sam nek nije (Felix editirala nepristojnu rijec). Hvala.

----------


## Felix

cure, lijepo molim bez uvredljivih izraza.

----------


## RinaS

Ispricavam se.

----------


## josie

> super cure, hvala na odgovorima.
> a na kojoj lokaciji dr kosec ima privatnu ordinaciju? ona dakle i poradja u vinogradskoj?


sori 33, tek sam sad vidjela post.
da, prađa u vinogratskoj, a privatno radi u poliklinici eljuga, srijedom poslijepodne.

----------


## Larita

Kod dr.Košec možeš i u Vinogradsku doći bez uputnice... pregled platiš 50kn, a ultrazvuk 80kn... moraš čekati min.2 sata, ali platiš puno manje nego u Eljugi, a za ostatak love kupiš nešto za bebu   :Wink:  
Provela sam u Vinogradskoj toliko vremena da bi mogla otvoriti savjetovalište za one koji idu tamo roditi   :Rolling Eyes:  a za dr.Košec imam samo pohvale...

----------


## kekita

Zna li koja od Vas za utorak? Koji doktor i kakav je??  Inače....prođe termin, sad čekanje. Ako ne bude ništa - utorak s uputnicom u trudničku ambulantu.

----------


## Rency

curke jel zna netko kako se radi sad u ove ljetne mjesece,tocnije me zanima dr.Kosec?

----------


## Zeko1

ni oni ne znaju kako se radi, puno ih je na godišnjem i čini mi se da radi ko što stigne. ja sam bila neki dan u trudničkoj ambulanti, dosta dugo se čekalo jer su imali jedan carski baš u to vrijeme. prije sam se probala raspitat tko će taj dan bit u trudničkoj od doktora, a sestra mi je rekla: "onaj kog vidim" i mislim da je stvarno tako. eventualno možeš saznat preko telefona jel dr. košec na godišnjem i kojim danom u normalnim okolnostima ona ima ambulantu, pa se nadat

----------


## Rency

e bas ti hvala ,nema mi druge nego tako nis zovem ih sutra
a kad ti trebas rodit?

----------


## Zeko1

10.8., iako mi se jučer činilo da ću jučer, danas ko da ni nisam trudna. nemoj puno očekivat od pregleda u bolnici, tak su me brzo sprašili da nisam stigla niš pitat, ogromna im je gužva zbog GO, nije mi pogledala ni nalaze koje sam priložila

----------


## Rency

a da guzve su i njima je to ko na traci al dobro nisu mesari  :? 
a zasto te nema na ljetnim trudnicama?

----------


## Zeko1

zato kaj imam doma jedno čudovište od skoro 3 godine koje zahtijeva punu pažnju pa sam slaba s vremenom.

----------


## Rency

a ook ma  nisam te vidala tamo pa psam zato pitala

----------


## Zeko1

Renchy, jesi bila u trudničkoj?ako jesi kakvo je stanje? ja moram ponovo pa me zanima jel onaj dan slučajno bila ogromna gužva ili da se ponovo pripremim na višesatno čekanje

----------


## Rency

ma nisam zato se i raspitujem jel moram od 38tj  u bolnicu ,trebam tamo oko 9,10 .08 ajde javi kakvo je stanje jel ces vjerovatno prije mene biti gore pa cisto da znam

----------


## Rency

evo ja zavrsila kod dr.Kune i stvarno sve naj naj mogu reci on je inace petkom u trudnickoj i dobro je doci sto ranije ak vam se ne ceka
ja svaki petak dodem oko pola osam  i  budem 3-4 i vec oko pola devet devet najkasnije budem gotova tak da i nije tako strasno,a sestra je takoder zakon, eto to su najsvjezije info koje ja imam i da dodam jos bez uputnice pregled sa amnioskopijom  je 150 kn

----------


## lumpar

ja sam krenula privatno ali mi doc. nema nikakve veze nis 1 rodilistem...

ovaj put bi zeljela rodit u vinogradskoj -tamo spadam i sestra je tamo rodila i bila zadovoljna  pa bi htjela nac dr. iz Vingradske koji radi i privatno...

vidim iz vasih posteva da najvise preporucujete dr. Kosec i dr. Kunu ... na stranicam poliklinike Eljuga nema dr. Kosec pa molim tko je isao kod njih na pregled da kaze gdje rade ili neki link

.....
znam da mogu ici kod njih u bolnicu ali tako sam s 1. djetetom i kad sam dosla roditi bila je dezurna 'moja dr' i ostavila me u radaoni jer kao prvorotka dugo rada ...i porod je bio koma i trebalo mi je 5 g. da se ohrabrim na 2.trudnocu... i sad bih sve napravila da izbjegnem takvu slampavost i nemar...(bolnica Merkur)

----------


## josie

dr.Košec radi u eljugi srijedom poslijepodne  :Smile:

----------


## tridesetri

> znam da mogu ici kod njih u bolnicu ali tako sam s 1. djetetom i kad sam dosla roditi bila je dezurna 'moja dr' i ostavila me u radaoni jer kao prvorotka dugo rada ...i porod je bio koma i trebalo mi je 5 g. da se ohrabrim na 2.trudnocu... i sad bih sve napravila da izbjegnem takvu slampavost i nemar...(bolnica Merkur)


lumpar vidim da imamo nekih slicnosti, moj porod u merkuru isto bio katastrofa, pa se sada odlucih za vinogradsku, takodjer trazim vezu tamo, svakako napisi svoja iskustva ako odes u eljugu...drzim fige za bolje iskustvo ovaj put!

----------


## lumpar

dobro 33, u svakom slučaju sam u potrazi ... moram još na slijedeći pregled ići kod trenutnog dr. jer mi trebaju doći nalazi a do slijedećeg ću valjda naći kontakt - iskreno tražim ili Vinogradsku ili SD...

iako sam svjesna da to ništa nemora značiti - najvažniji je pristup i pri porodu i neposredno poslije ... 

33 kad ti je termin?

----------


## tridesetri

5.12., a tebi?

----------


## lumpar

o onda ćeš ti prije naći kontakt  :Smile: 

meni je termin službeno 3.4 ali budući su blizanci najvjerojatnije cca 3 tjedna prije

----------


## tridesetri

evo, upravo sam dosla s pregleda, moja mi je doktorica dala uputnicu za slijedeci pregled u vinogradskoj kod dr. kune. to ce vec biti 32. tjedan. on navodno nema privatnu ordinaciju ali svi kazu da je super doktor. tako da cu ja otici kod njega, a ako mi se slucajno ne svidi onda cu nastaviti voditi trudnocu u eljugi.

----------


## spajalica

dr. kuna je fakat super. ja sam na njega "naletila" u trudnickoj ambulanti, jer je bio 8. mjesec pa lijecnici nisu bili prema rasporedu.

----------

dr.Kuna radi privatno u poliklinici Bates

----------


## kikica2

Cure, od kojeg ste tjedna trudnoću pratile u bolnici? Meni moj socijalni kaže da mogu tek od 38.tj.  :?

----------


## tridesetri

> dr.Kuna radi privatno u poliklinici Bates


hvala puno za ovu informaciju, isla sam gledati imaju web stranice ali ih nisam uspjela telefonski dobiti. jesi li mozda bila tamo na pregledu? napisi koju rijec ako ti se da.

kikica mene je soc. doktorica posala na slijedeci pregled prvi put u bolnicu, tad cu biti 32. tjedan. dakle nekoliko zadnjih pregleda u bolnici (sto ce ispasti najmanje njih 3).
38. tjedan se i meni cini jako kasno, ja sam tad vec rodila!

----------


## tridesetri

e da, zaboravila sam pitat, posto ja na slijedeci pregled svakako idem u vinogradsku pa me zanima kako se dodje do te trudnicke ambulante? bas se ne snalazim tamo.
takodjer, netko je vec spomenuo da dr. kuna ima ambulantu petkom i da je najbolje doci oko pola osam ujutro. jel to jos uvijek tako?

----------


## Rency

tridesetri,Kuna ti je petkon i najbolje je doci il ranije ujutro ili oko 10 kad nestane ona guzva bar je meni tako bilo

----------


## Pina

> e da, zaboravila sam pitat, posto ja na slijedeci pregled svakako idem u vinogradsku pa me zanima kako se dodje do te trudnicke ambulante? bas se ne snalazim tamo.
> takodjer, netko je vec spomenuo da dr. kuna ima ambulantu petkom i da je najbolje doci oko pola osam ujutro. jel to jos uvijek tako?


Uf, da li znas u kojoj je zgradi rodiliste? U toj zgradi odmah kad se udje ides desno i pri kraju hodnika desno je trudnicka ambulanta, ne mozes fulati jer je dve prepuno trudnica   :Smile:  .

----------


## Pina

> Cure, od kojeg ste tjedna trudnoću pratile u bolnici? Meni moj socijalni kaže da mogu tek od 38.tj.  :?


Ja sam isla prvi put u bolnicu u 39. tj i u 40.,a dan poslije sam rodila   :Grin:

----------


## Rency

38 tj. i tako jos 13 dana svaki drugi dan kad smo dosli na 40tj.koma

----------


## chani

meni se Kosec cini malo grubom na pregledu...

----------


## kikica2

Da, i mene zaboli pri pregledu, ali je žena simpatična, a i nisam imala posljedica nakon pregleda.

----------


## Leta

Cure, mene sve zanima o dr. Košec, jer sam dobila preporuku za nju od jedne njezine kolegice doktorice. Pa sad ne znam jel to solidarnost il je žena zaista super. U kojem je smislu gruba? Žuri se, ili što? 
I koliko ima godina, otprilike? Vidim da nju dosta hvalite, ali i dr. Kunu. On je mlađi?
Ja trebam skoro odlučiti gdje ću roditi, jer u bolnicu gdje spadam nikako ne idem. Zato ispitujem...

----------


## Pina

Ja nisam primjetila da je gruba, onak je srednjih godina, jako simpaticna i draga. Bila sam kod nje 2x.

----------


## kikica2

Ja sam prvi puta bila privatno kod nje u pol. eljuga i bila je jako simpatična i objasnila mi je sve što sam je pitala, drugi puta sam bila pred dva dana u vinogradskoj i isto je bila ok, jedino mi se činilo da se malo žurila, jer nas je bilo puno. Nisam stigla sve pitati što sam mislila, ali to sam sama kriva jer inače baš nisam najnapasnija osoba. Zabolilo me je malo na obadva pregleda, ali mi je na prvome rekla da mi je dolje jako čvrsto i dal sam se bavila kakvim sportom (nisam), pa je možda zato bolilo.Inače, sad mi je cervix omekšan i malo otvoren.

----------


## Rency

Dr.Kuna zakon,i rodila sam u Vinogradskoji i zadovoljna sam bila sa ekipom na porodu,jedino kaj sestre na odjelu nisu bas nekaj al dobro prezivjela sam tih tri dana

----------


## tridesetri

evo ja sam se vratila sa svog prvog pregleda kod dr. kune i nisam bas odusevljena.
ok. mozda je covjek imao los dan, osim toga se bas bio vratio s neke interevncije na porodu ali pregled je bio prilicno grub. sestra stvarno jest zakon ali sve skupa ide ko na traci. kad zavrsis pitas se da li ti je taj pregled uopce bio potreban.
ceka se jako, jako dugo, od toga sam dobar dio stajala jer su sve stolice bile zauzete.
jedino sto sam uspjela pitati dr. kunu jest da li da radje dodjem kod njega privatno (iz iskustva: svi pregledi obavljeni privatno su uglavnom super, a svi bolnicki bole ko vrag...) ali mi cak ni na to nije odgovorio nego je nesto smuljao sebi u bradu u stilu, da dodjem ipak tu za tri tjedna, pa cemo se onda dogovoriti...
moram priznati da mi se bas ne ide ponovo tamo pa molim da me malo ohrabrite - jel dr. kuna stvarno dobar inace? moze malo detalja?
inace imam i super socijalnu ginekologicu koja mi je do sada vodila trudnocu, a i jednog odlicnog privatnika koji mi je preko puta ali htjela sam ici kod kune i u bolnicu cisto da se upoznam sa situacijom prije poroda (trebam roditi u vinogradskoj za dva mjeseca).
sad zapravo ne znam sto da napravim...

----------


## Rency

ja ti preporucam da vodis trudnocu di si vodila i do sad a da u bolnicu krenes sa 38 tjednom tako sam i ja i sve je bilo ok,mislim da nema potrebe ici u bolnicu ako imas ovak doca,i ovak ces se pred kraj nahodat da ce ti biti muka
sto se tice dr .Kune ja sam imala sam pozitivna iskustva s njim moze biti da je imao los dan il nesto,stvarno ne znam

----------


## Pina

Ja sam isla u bolnicu na zadnja dva pregleda (38 i 39 tjedan) isto u Vinogradsku. I isto sam poludila od guzve i cekanja. . . . Po meni ti uopce nije bitno kod koga ides na te pregleda jer osim ako nemas od doktora broj mobitela da ga zoves u bilo koje doba nema bas neke koristi. 
Ja nisam na svom porodu vidjela ni jednog doktora, sve su odradili specijalizanti i babica, a druga stvar tko ti garantira da ces "uletiti" bas u njegovu smjenu?

----------


## tridesetri

ma znam ali ja bas s tim imam losa iskustva. prosli put sam prvi put dosla u bolnicu kad sam rodila. a i moja ginekolgica me poslala upravo zato da malo izvidim situaciju prije poroda. glupo mi je krenuti na bolnicke preglede tek u 38 tjednu, kad sam prosli put vec rodila u 38. tjednu. 
ali u pravu ste, mislim da cu nastaviti voditi trudnocu kod ovog jednog privatnika koji mi je preko puta jer mi je to najmanje stresno, a za ostalo cu se vec nekako snaci.

----------


## budenec

Prvu trudnoću sam pred kraj vodila kod dr Košec i bila sam jako zadovoljna. Drugu kod Kune sam bila i nisam bila nešto posebno oduševljena. Bilo mi je žao što opet nisam išla kod Košecke. Najvažnije je da imate za vezu neku babicu ili sestru sa odjela. One ipak najviše mogu učiniti za rodilju jer su one ipak tu u blizini. Mene je babica drugi put porodila dok je jedna mlada liječnica samo gledala iz daleka što se događa. Sestre u dječjoj sobi su izvrsne, definitivno!

----------


## LuCy Lu

pozdrav.
danas sam bila na pregledu u trudnickoj kod dr.Košec i jako sam zadovoljna
samim pristupom a i pregledom-žena ja stvarno njezna.
sve pohvale

----------


## LuCy Lu

:D DOKTORI IZ VINOGRADSKE SU NAJBOLJI NEMA BOLJIH POGOTOVI ONI NA ODJELU GDJE JE RAĐAONA I PREDERAĐAONA.

----------


## dumma

LuCy Lu svaka čast na tako velikom optimizmu... Evo da se onda i ja priključim....

jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   :Preskace uze:  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D 

kako volim vidjeti ovaj optimizam, super...

sitno brojim.... još OSAM dana do termina.... i upravo idem tim, kako ti kažeš, super doktorima....

hvala ti, ovo je jedna pozitivna inekcija.....!!!   :Heart:

----------


## lumpar

trebam se javiti u Vinogradsku u četvrtak kod dr. Hermana - ima neko iskustva - pretpostavljam da preporuka za rani dolazak do 7 ujutro isto vrijedi za sve dane za trudničku ambulantu... idem 1. put tamo u 23. tjednu privatno vodim trudnoću i šalje me doc na dodatni pregled radi eventualne serklaže jer mi se skratio cerviks

----------


## dumma

Treba doći što ranije definitivno!
Za dr. Hermana sam čula da je jako dobar.
Sretno!

----------


## lumpar

hvala dumma

----------


## bodycreator

ja sam ih prošla sve u vinogradskoj
i košec mi je bila najgora i bezobrazna pri porodu
daleko najbolji od svih njih mi je Herman
sve ti objasni i možeš mu uvijek pokucat na vrata

----------


## LuCy Lu

pa normalno da mu možes pokucati na vrata i pitati kad je on GLAVNI za odjel i sve ostalo.
ali ja mogu reci da je stricek Herman SUPER, MRAK meni je bio samo u vizitama ali je bio stvarno O.K.-pitas kaj hoces sve ti kaze cak se i nasali s tobom.
                 pusa

----------


## stix

cure, da li netko zna da li je dr. Kuna još petkom u trudničkoj ambulanti? i do kada primaju knjižice? do 11?
hvala.....

----------


## Leta

stix, evo mi dvije zimnice sjede u ambulanti - danas je Kuna tamo, a iako mu je raspored petkom, nikad ne znaš hoće li zaista biti tamo. Nažalost, ne znam  do kad primaju . Da nazoveš?

----------


## Leta

Drage cure, moram se ponovo javiti ovdje da vam prenesem moje iskustvo iz Vinogradske. Ja sam došla u rodilište večer uoči Badnjaka i u prijemu naletjela na specijalizante s kojima sam već u prvom trenutku bila prezadovoljna (dečki su mlađi od mene, sve su odradili profesionalno i s puno smisla za humor što je meni u tom času jako pasalo).
Rado mislim na moj porod (OK, neću bajati da nije boljelo, al to je bol koju sam mogla izdržati, ništa spektakularno ili loše), nemam nikakvih trauma iako su mi kao trofej ostala 3 šava (i šivanje smo obavili uz smijeh, da, da - i to je moguće kad je ekipa dobra). 
Da mogu birati ponovo bih išla rađati kad je dežuran dr. Jandrić. Ako naletite na njega, budite sigurne da ste u dobrim rukama !
 :Kiss:

----------


## Rency

> Da mogu birati ponovo bih išla rađati kad je dežuran dr. Jandrić. Ako naletite na njega, budite sigurne da ste u dobrim rukama !


potpisujem u potpunosti 
I mene je porodio dr.Jandrić i stvarno sve najbolje mogu reci sto se tice njega

----------


## Leta

*Rency*, jel i tebi pričao o vezenju?   :Laughing:  
Meni je goblen tak dobro napravljen da sam već danas (rodila 23. 12) ko.... zmaj !

----------


## Rency

Ma  doktor je zakon,mene je sivao i cijelo vrijeme je pricao kako ce sav biti odlican,i stvarno je,kasnije je gledao i divio se   :Grin:

----------


## Leta

Ista stvar !
Zna mali šta radi   :Smile:  
Meni sve 5, iznenadila sam se kak to druge boli, a ja  :D 
Baš mu fala što ima živaca (a i voli se kasnije diviti obavljenom poslu)  :Laughing:

----------


## little duck

Ima li itko iskustva sa dr.Galkowskim? Znam da dezura tamo, ali ne znam tocno gdje...

----------


## (maša)

mene porodio Dr Bolanča i imam sve pohvale....osim hrabrenja, cijelo vrijeme se zezao i pričao mi o svojoj trudnoj ženi ......posao obavio odlično   :Grin:  

iako sam na preglede išla ponedjeljkom kod dr Košec od 3 odlaska nijedanput nije ona bila,....

za Galkowskiprvi put čujem...pitat ću mamu, možda ona zna štogod al ja se od svih njih ne sjećam takvog prezimena.

Jandrić je super doktor...dolazio mi na svaku vizitu....  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

> mene porodio Dr Bolanča i imam sve pohvale....osim hrabrenja, cijelo vrijeme se zezao i pričao mi o svojoj trudnoj ženi ......posao obavio odlično


mislim da ste najveci dio posla ipak obavili ti i beba, a doktor je samo pripomogao  :Wink:

----------


## N31

Možete mi reći malo više o dr. Kuni?
Može li se ikako s doktorima dogovoriti da te oni porode ili je to nemoguća misija?
Zanima me je li koga dr. Kuna porodio i kakav je bio na porodu?

----------


## vida

> Možete mi reći malo više o dr. Kuni?
> Može li se ikako s doktorima dogovoriti da te oni porode ili je to nemoguća misija?
> Zanima me je li koga dr. Kuna porodio i kakav je bio na porodu?



Meni je dr Kuna privatno vodio trudnoću, a pred kraj trudnoće me par puta naručio petkom u ambulantu u Vinogradskoj, slućajno ili ne on je prvih par sati bio prisutan, inducirao mi je porod koji je dugo trajao,  morao je otići,ali sam na sreću dobila predivnog dr. Grbavca, sve pohvale za njega. To je bilo u 2007., nedugo sam tu negdje pročitala da dr. Kune više nema u trudničkoj ambulanti, inače je bio petkom. Najbolje provjeri.

----------


## Haydi

Evo i mene s pohvalama! 

Moja se beba konačno 26. 12. odlučila izaći van. Uzevši u obzir da sam na sam Božić stigla u rodilište tamo se blagdanski duh nerada nije osjetio. Primila me dr. Tomić, predala u ruke sestri kojoj na žalost ne znam ime. Bila sam u rađaoni cijelu noć i svi doktori, sestre i babice bili su i više nego ljubazni i obzirni. 

Izdvojila bih anesteziologinju koja mi je dala epiduralnu bezbolno i bez ikakvih posljedica kasnije, babicu Irinu, babicu Korneliju koja me je spasila, dr. Bolanču, a posebno dr. Grbavca i babicu Maricu koji su me porodili. 
S obzirom na to da sam rađala prvi puta svi navedeni ljudi pomogli su da mi to ne bude traumatično iskustvo i na tome sam im zahvalna. 

I na odjelu babinjača su sestre bile vrlo ljubazne, a posebno me oduševila pomoć oko dojenja.

----------


## LIMA

Haydi, od   :Heart:   čestitam! Morala sam se javiti jer sam u tvom potpisu vidjela da je tvoj anđelak TOČNO 30 godina mlađi od mene!
P.S. Znam jednu Haydi s jednog drugog foruma, možda si to ti?

----------


## Haydi

Da, upravo ta Haydi. 
Ja ti se šaltam iz foruma na forum, ovisno o trenutnoj situaciji. S obzirom na to da sam iducih godinu dana na pordiljnom ovo je forum na kojem ću pratiti aktualnosti i usavršavati se. Kasnije ću se ponovno morati prebaciti na onaj jer imam osjećaj da ću biti u veeeelikom zaostatku. 

Znam da san off topic. Sorry :/

----------


## (maša)

> (maša) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene porodio Dr Bolanča i imam sve pohvale....osim hrabrenja, cijelo vrijeme se zezao i pričao mi o svojoj trudnoj ženi ......posao obavio odlično   
> 
> 
> mislim da ste najveci dio posla ipak obavili ti i beba, a doktor je samo pripomogao


pa jesmo al ipak mi je puno značilo prijateljsko lice i pristup doktora   :Smile:

----------


## mišica

netko je pitao za dr. Kunu, pa ne mogu a da ne prokomentiram... da slučajno tog čovjeka sretnem negdje na cesti majkemi bi ga fizički napala.
prošle godine u 37 tj dolazim u trudničku ambulantu, sa trbuhom na koji su svi ostajali  :shock:  kad bi ga vidjeli. PLAKALA sam na pregledu koliko je taj besćutni i bezobzirni čovjek bio grub i kad sam ga MOLILA da me prestane pregledavati jer da me nesnosno boli i da mislim da nešto nije u redu rekao mi je da kaj je meni i da ako ovo boli kako ću roditi. Bol je bila naizdrživa, sve sam bježala po stolu. Kad je napokon to mučenje završilo i kad sam se digla krv je šiknula iz mene tako jako da mi je NAPUNILA CIPELU!!! 
tresla sam se od boli, plača i straha a on mrtav hladan mi rekao da nek idem ležat na odjel. kad sam izašla iz ambulante i kad je mm vidio u kakvu sam stanju, htio je on njega ići "pregledati". Ni jedan put kasnije nije došao vidjeti me, ispričati se ili nešto slično. srećom, sve je ipak dobro završilo. Ni jedan pregled prije ni kasnije me nije bolio, a nakon njega sam išla Hermanu   :Heart:  .
Grbavac je prisustvovao porodu i bio mi je ok.

----------


## mamma Juanita

nedavno je prijateljica imala vrlo neugodno iskustvo također s dr Kunom, prvenstveno što se tiče patronizirajućeg, bahatog, bešćutnog, potpuno neadekvatnog odnosa na liniji liječnik - pacijent.

nagovaram je da skupi snage i da ga prijavi, trebale biste sve vi cure koje ste imale takva iskustva to učiniti, pomogle bi i drugima i olakšale si dušu...

----------


## Zeko1

meni je iskustvo s dr. kunom jedno od najugodnijih iskustava u odnosu liječnik pacijent. više puta sam bila kod njega na uzv, bez ikakve veze (tempirala sam njegov dan), uvijek je bio beskrajno simpatičan i duhovit, a nikad od njega nisam otišla s nekakvom nedoumicom, preispitivanjem onog što je rekao ili potrebom da odem po drugo mišljenje (a vrlo sam zahtjevna kao pacijent i često tražim drugo, treće mišljenje)

----------


## DOMINGO

> ja sam ih prošla sve u vinogradskoj
> i košec mi je bila najgora i bezobrazna pri porodu
> daleko najbolji od svih njih mi je Herman
> sve ti objasni i možeš mu uvijek pokucat na vrata



Potpisujem sve što si napisala.
Kod dr. Košec sam bila privatno u Eljugi (inače sam išla kod dr. Eljuge koji je super, ali se potrefilo da ga nema...), dakle platila sam pregled. Žena je bila gruba, nestrpljiva. Da ne kažem bezobrazna. Pitala sam je zašto moram piti nekakve tablete (bijaše to početak moje treće trudnoće i prvi put da imam neki problem) i kako nastaje hematom (što mi je mrtvo hladno priopćila), a ona će na to nervozno tipkajući po kompjuteru: pa sad sam Vam rekla i zašuti. No kako se o mome zdravlju radi pitala sam još jednom onako s povišenim glasom. A ona mi na to odgovorila doslovno tri riječi. Suznih očiju sam napravila incidentnu situaciju, ali sam otvorenih vrata na izlazu iz ordinacije rekla da me čudi da radi gdje radi i što se mene tiče da me vidi zadnji put, jer joj za ovakvu neljubaznost ja ne mislim davati novce. Požalila sam se na idućem pregledu i doktoru Eljugi, a on će na to, ali ona je stručnjak... To ju ne opravdava da ne može pokazati malo suosjećanja. Znam da moj slučaj i nije neka dijagnoza. Ja nisam studirala medicinu i u onom trenutku je meni to bilo strašno. Ona se ponijela ko robot, totalno nehumano.


Sad nešto pozitivno.
Dr. Herman me porodio prvi put i nemam dovoljno mijesta za sve pohvale koje bi napisala. Porod je bio brz )makar se meni u boksu ništa ne čini brzo). On je dolazio par puta, na porodu se cijelo vrijeme šalio sa mnom i suprugom i stvarno mogu reći da mi je ostao i najljepšoj uspomeni. Skoro  mi je termin za treći porod pa se nadam da ću na njega naletiti i ovj put. Znam, znam male du šanse, jer je sad ravnatelj ali ja se svejedno nadam

----------


## lasica

potpisujem za košec  :Evil or Very Mad:   mene je pregledala ko mišicu dr. kuna i nisam mogla danima hodati,čak su me kosti bolile a krv je liptila (iako sam joj više puta spomenula da imam placentu previu i da me moja dr. pregledava zbog toga samo sa uzv nije me poslušala i išla je vaginalno,a ja glupača mislila da valjda zna šta radi).nakon tog incidenta,moja savršena trudnoća se pretvorila u horror sa sretnim završetku.s tim da ne znam kakve će psihičke posljedice to sve imati po moje dijete s obzirom na količinu lijekova koje sam unijela u sebe i šizenja koje sam prolazila.  :Nope:

----------


## tridesetri

ja sam bila na jednom pregledu kod dr. kune i nakon toga odlucila da idem roditi negdje drugdje  :Grin:  
prosla sam dosta gonekologa u zivotu, ali njegov pregled je bio jedan od najgrubljih.

----------


## ja_mama

[quote="timm"]Mislim da doktorica Košec radi i privato ali moraš imati dosta love za nju. :/ 

ona mi je bila najgori dio kod mog poroda
bezobrazna i bahata

kuna je legenda  :Grin:

----------


## ja_mama

. Suznih očiju sam napravila incidentnu situaciju, ali sam otvorenih vrata na izlazu iz ordinacije rekla da me čudi da radi gdje radi i što se mene tiče da me vidi zadnji put, jer joj za ovakvu neljubaznost ja ne mislim davati novce. Požalila sam se na idućem pregledu i doktoru Eljugi, a on će na to, ali ona je stručnjak... To ju ne opravdava da ne može pokazati malo suosjećanja. Znam da moj slučaj i nije neka dijagnoza. Ja nisam studirala medicinu i u onom trenutku je meni to bilo strašno. Ona se ponijela ko robot, totalno nehumano.


 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## marka99

zanima me da li mi netko može pomoći. naime, razmišljam o induciranom porodu s epiduralnom jer sam veliki paničar da čekam doma trudove, no htjela bi da mm bude samnom cijelo vrijeme. kako čujem ne može biti samnom u predrađaoni a kad se dobije drip tam se leži kaj ne? e sada, ja ležim tamo sama a on je negdje vani i koliko se moram otvoriti dsa nas smjeste u box? da li njega pošalju doma pa ga zovem kada da dodje ili može čekati vani? hvala puno ak netko zna jer se kakko god bilo moram psihički pripremiti na to...

----------


## spajalica

prvo iskreno ti preporucam cekaj doma da krene. po meni okolis poznat, sve ti je pri ruci, sve tovoje zelje su zapovjed ukucanima   :Grin:  . 
ovaj savijet nisam ba stako olako dala. prvi porod mi jebio inducirani jer se BC dugo premisljao hoce nece, kad sam ga prenjela vec tjedan dana ipak sam pristala na idnukciju. u Vinogradskoj su me induciralai, ali to mozda i nije bila klasicna indukcija  :/ , jer su mi probusili samo vodenjak. poslije je sve krenulo samo od sebe, dakle cari dripa nisam upoznala   :Wink:  . MM je sjedio cijelo vrijeme kraj mene u boxu, naravno nakon buseenja vodenjaka.
drugi poreod, balerina poranila 10 dana, znaci uhvacena sam doma, na prepad   :Rolling Eyes:  . puno je ugodnije bilo nego lezanje u boxu s MM-om. dakle probaj se opustiti, nemas razloga za paniku. ali naravno na tebi je da odlucis kako zelis.

----------


## spajalica

:Embarassed:   fakat mi je neugodno zbog velikog broja tip felera, ali jednostavno nisam uvijek u mogucnosti prvo procitati pa poslati.

----------


## marka99

ma nema veze, događa se svima...hvala na info, možda mi se javi i neka cura koja je baš bila u predrađaoni a muž negdje drugdje...hvala ipak

----------


## ronin

ja sam u prvom porodu bila satima sama u predrađaoni,a zatim u operacijskoj sali,dakle muža nisam ni vidjela

moj savjet ti je,pošto si prvorotka,da što više vremena provedeš doma,jer će proći dosta vremena od pojave trudova do poroda, u prosjeku 12 sati

ne znam koliko ti je udaljena bolnica,no možeš,ako ti je baš tolika frka,s mužem biti u blizini bolnice,sjesti na kavu,sunčati se na klupici...sve je bolje od beskonačnih sati u predrađaoni

ne bih na tvom mjestu olako birala indukciju jer tijelo jasno šalje znak kad je spremno-zašto remetiti taj prirodan slijed?

----------


## Rency

kod mene je bilo ovak
prenjela 13 dana i narucili me na inducirani(nikad vise nebi pristala na inducirani)krenuli u pola 7 ,propucali vodenjak, dobila drip i trudovi krenuli , muza su narucili u 8 ujutro da dode,do osam sam ja vec umirala u trudovima i jedva sam cekala da dode(odma su ga pustili u box),na svu srecu sve je dobro proslo sa bebom i samnom ali zbog tako jakih trudova od pola 7 do pola 12 nema sanse da bih vise isla na inducirani,ne znam kakav je porod bez dripa  ali vjerujem da je laksi, ovi trudvi su bili  :shock: ,
ali napominjem da mi porod nije bilo nikakvo traumaticno iskustvo jedino velim taj drip mi se bas nije svidio,ti razmisli

----------


## marka99

ne, ne, ja bez epiduralne nejdem ni na prirodni ni na induvcirani jer znam da drip boli ko vrag, a isto tako želim da ak to ne krene brzo oću na carski...znam, komplicirana sam., ali eto niti sam hrabnra niti želim vjeŽbat hrabrost u takvim trenucima, niti želim biti sama, dakle mm mora ić samnom. thx na savjetima ipak...

----------


## Marsupilami

> ne, ne, ja bez epiduralne nejdem ni na prirodni ni na induvcirani jer znam da drip boli ko vrag, a isto tako želim da ak to ne krene brzo oću na carski...znam, komplicirana sam., ali eto niti sam hrabnra niti želim vjeŽbat hrabrost u takvim trenucima, niti želim biti sama, dakle mm mora ić samnom. thx na savjetima ipak...


Lijep plan ali s obzirom da planiras roditi u RH, ako tokom poroda ne bude ozbiljnih komplikacija carskom se nemoj nadati.
Duzina trajanja poroda nije indikacija za carski, je ali tek nakon  20-ak sati trudova bez progresa  :/

----------


## marka99

gle, sredit ću, platit ću, prodat ću samo da to nekak sredim...ne bi voljela pod dripom čekat satima ili 20 kak ti veliš. znam da sam optimistična, no valjda se u doba korupcije sve da sredit

----------


## ronin

> Duzina trajanja poroda nije indikacija za carski, je ali tek nakon  20-ak sati trudova bez progresa  :/


Da,mene su poslali u salu nakon 16 sati muke.

----------


## šefika

> ja sam u prvom porodu bila satima sama u predrađaoni,a zatim u operacijskoj sali,dakle muža nisam ni vidjela
> 
> moj savjet ti je,pošto si prvorotka,da što više vremena provedeš doma,jer će proći dosta vremena od pojave trudova do poroda, u prosjeku 12 sati
> 
> ne znam koliko ti je udaljena bolnica,no možeš,ako ti je baš tolika frka,s mužem biti u blizini bolnice,sjesti na kavu,sunčati se na klupici...sve je bolje od beskonačnih sati u predrađaoni
> 
> ne bih na tvom mjestu olako birala indukciju jer tijelo jasno šalje znak kad je spremno-zašto remetiti taj prirodan slijed?



Moj prvi porod je sveukupno trajao pet sati...
Dakle prvi trud u 16h,drugi u 17h tatim krenuli svakih 5 min.
Krenuli u bolnicu i ja rodila  u 20:45

Tako da više nikom ne vjerujem u priču o prvom porodu i 12h u prosjeku  :Grin:

----------


## ronin

Gago ti spadaš u one "napredne"  :Grin:  

Ja definitivno nisam jedna od njih,štoviše čini mi se da je moj cerviks zabetoniran...u drugom porodu je bilo "samo" 16 sati trudova,ali sam većinu odradila doma,u boksu samo 4 sata

----------


## DOMINGO

> gle, sredit ću, platit ću, prodat ću samo da to nekak sredim...ne bi voljela pod dripom čekat satima ili 20 kak ti veliš. znam da sam optimistična, no valjda se u doba korupcije sve da sredit


Ako misliš dobiti epiduralnu, drip i sl, već si u boksu i prikopčana na ct. Dakle MM može biti cijelo vrijeme s tobom. 

Ja sam obadva puta rodila s dripom. Prvi porod od prvog truda 7 sati, drugi 2,5 sata.  Dali su mi drip jer su trudovi bili jaki, ali nedovoljno česti??!?! Prvi tjedan dana poslije, a drugi dva tjedna prije termina. Dok bi ja stigla do bolnice već sam bila otvorena 6 tj. 7 prstiju. Dakle koliko sam ja i planirala drugi put tražiti epiduralnu jednostavno nije išlo kad sam već bila previše otvorena. (U drugom porodu sam u boksu provela svega 45 minuta i jednostavno nije uopće bila opcija epiduralna-nije bilo potrebe/vremena). Idem ja za mjesec dana i treći put, ali se nadam da će sve biti tako brzo kao i prva dva puta. 

Ovo ti pišem jer se ti prije svega moraš prihički pripremiti za SVE opcije.  Najgore prođu one cure koje nisu psihički spremne. Ne znam kad ti je termin, ali sad se sprema sezona gripe i vrlo je vjerojatno da će zbog objektivnih razloga zabraniti prisustvo ikoga na porodu. Može se desiti da dođeš ko ja preotvorena za epiduralnu, ili neće biti anesteziologa ili će biti angažiran na operaciji i sl. Moraš se nadati najboljem, ali biti spremna i na najgore.
Sve u svemu nije porod nešto što se ne da izdržati (ja se doduše nisam predugo mučila). Moja frendica me tješila s rečenicom Draga ne možeš nazad, ti to moraš odraditi i nitko drugi. Ne znam jel tebi to utješno, ali meni je bilo. Prođe to brzo trud, pauza,trud, pauza, trud, pauza.... A ti si misli da si sa svakim trudom sve bliže svome zlatu. Nadam se da sam pomogla  :Grin:   :Kiss:   :/   :Smile:

----------


## DOMINGO

I još nešto. Prvi put me najviše ubijalo što sam negdje pročitala da prosječan porod prvorotke traje cca 12 sati. Kao što sam već gore napisala bio je 7 sati. Pred sam porod mene je ubijala pomisao kako izdržati još 5 sati ovako, a kad dođe doktor i kaže počinjemo.... S čim pitam ja?... Ostalo je povijest

----------


## marka99

čekaj domingo ne kužim  :? , kak misliš ak uzmem epi i dri i već sam u boxu?
ja to ne razumijem, npr. dodješ u bolnicu bez trudova, onda dobiješ drip pa epiduralnu i onda valjda čekaš da se otvaraš, ali da li to cijelo vrijeme ležiš u bboxu ili ne? i hvala ti na podrobnim informacijama  :Wink:

----------


## spajalica

> ja to ne razumijem, npr. dodješ u bolnicu bez trudova, onda dobiješ drip pa epiduralnu i onda valjda čekaš da se otvaraš, ali da li to cijelo vrijeme ležiš u bboxu ili ne?


u vinogradskoj da, cekas svo vrijeme u boxu ako si na dripu, za epiduralnu ne znam jer je kad sam s BC-om bila u radjaoni nisu davali, a s balerinom mi nije ni trebala, jer sam dosla otvorena 10 cm. cim su me pogledali rekli su pa draga mama tiskajte   :Grin:  . ono sto ti toplo preporucam je da probas ici na neki tecaj disanja, jer prodisati trud ispravno fakat pomaze. ali u vezi toga ne ne brini ako radis krivo, sestre ce ti pomoci i oko toga.

----------


## DOMINGO

U Vinogradskoj si u boxu, ne znam za druge bolnice. Drip ti je nešto kao flaša od infuzije koja ti pomalo kapa i stiže u krvotok. To ti traje... oni reguliraju kapanje. Za to vrijeme promatraju bebino kucanje srca na ct-u (nekakav gumeni remen ti svežu oko trbuha). To ti je pojednostavljeno objašnjenje. Sve u svemu ležiš spojena na CT, pa tvoj dragi može biti s tobom.
Epi nisam primila, ali... epi ti daje anesteziolog, koji ti uvuče cijevčicu između kralježaka... tada je još bitnije da promatraju tebe i bebu jer se pri davanju epiduralne zna jako smanjiti tlak pa je još bitnije da si pod nadzorom. Anesteziolog bi ti cijelo vrijeme morao biti tu negdje oko tebe. 
Dakle u obadva slučaja nema ništa od šetanja i predrađaonice.

----------


## sirius

Snaha moje kolegice rodila je prije 20 dana u Vinogradskoj.
Trudove je imala gotovo 24 sata,ali ih je odradila doma.TJ.počeli su oko 4 ujutro ,oko 8  su postali ujednačeni(na 5 min),krenuli su se spremati u bolnicu i onda su trudovi stali.
Odlučila je ostati još kod kuće.Spavala je ,jela,tuširala se...
Trudovi su se vračali i prestajali tokom dana.Drugi dan u 1 sat u noći je pukao vodenjak te su krenuli u rodilište.U 3 sata ujutro već je bila rodila,bez dripa i epi,potpuno prirodno,veliku zdravu curicu.
To im je prvo dijete i ima 24 godine i od (izračunatog termina ) je prošlo punih deset dana.
Zato ne treba žuriti u rodilište,ako se rodilja osjeća dobro.

----------


## spajalica

> Zato ne treba žuriti u rodilište,ako se rodilja osjeća dobro.


x u potpunosti

----------


## sandraL

Eto ja se nebi složila s time da se ne treba žuriti u rodilište  :/ . Pokušat ću ukratko zašto:

Lanin termin je bio 20.03., imala sam urednu trudnoću, bez ikakvih komplikacija, lijekova, mirovanja i sl.
20.02. znači u 35. tjednu, navečer u 19,30 , bez ikakvih bolova ili znakova upozorenja pukao mi je vodenjak. Doma sam bila još oko sat i pol, dok sam pokupila stvari, otuširala se, pričekali šogora da dođe po Luciju, ... uglavnom došli smo oko 21,00 u Vinogradsku. Trudova malo, svakih 15-tak minuta po mali štrecaj. Kad me je doktorica na prijemnom poslala u kabinu da se skinem primjetila sam da mi dole "nešto" izlazi  :shock: . Pozvala sam je i kad je vidjela kaj je to (pupkovina je krenula prije glavice) digla je uzbunu i oko mene se strčala cijela bolnica. Napravili su mi hitan carski jer je postojala opasnost da glavica pritisne pupkovinu i da beba ostane bez kisika. Sreća je bila da su imali pripremljenu salu i ekipu za carski za drugu rodilju i sreća je bila da smo tako brzo došli u bolnicu. Rekao mi je doc da smo došli 15 minuta kasnije da bi loše bilo. Nije bilo objašnjivog razloga zašto je pupkovina krenula prije glavice, kao to se dešava jako jako rijetko. 
Ne bi nikoga plašila ali znam da ja ne bi čekala ni odugovlačila odlazak u rodilište.

----------


## ronin

ma mislim da bi svatko u 35 tjednu trudnoće odmah krenuo u rodilište...samo pucanje vodenjaka 5 tjedana prije termina naznaka je da nešto nije u redu...

----------


## sirius

Gle ,i meni je pukao vodenjak 4 tj. prije termina i naravno da sam išla odmah u bolnicu.
Druga je stvar ako si u terminu,sa trudovima(koji nisu pravilni )i vodenjakom koji nije pukao.Mislim,i onda možeš žuriti u bolnicu,ali možeš očekivati i više intervencija.
I,naravno jedan važan faktor,a to je unutarnji glas koji ti govori da li je sve u redu.

----------


## sandraL

Ma slažem se ja s vama, samo nikako ne bi olako dijelila savjete da se ne treba žuriti u bolnicu.

----------


## ava30

bila sam u dr. kune u vinogradskoj na uvz i žali bože potrošenog dana- babu mi je toliko traljavo izmjerio da mi je moja ginekologica rekla da bi ipak bilo bolje da skoknem kod nekog privatnika da bebonju on još pogleda- tak da ona ima pravi uvid u bebino stanje! nije da ima ikakvih indikacija da je nešto loše, ali ...eto dr. kuna ocjena čista 0- neznam  kak da ga procjenim na temelju tih par minutica koliko mu je trebalo da me pogleda

----------


## elizabet20

meni je herman vodio trudnocu-odlican i covjek i ginic i doktor,ali nemogu rec nista protiv vinogradske,svi su super i meni je bilo tamo ok s obzirom da sam cuvala trudnocu tamo i rodila.  :Heart:

----------


## DOMINGO

Elizabet potpisujem. Herman je čista petica.

----------


## laumi

Ni meni dr. Kuna nije ostao u dobrom sjećanju. Bahat i grub. Dr. Košec mi je ok, kontrolirala sam treću trudnoću kod nje u Eljugi i uvijek je bila ljubazna. Dr. Herman je, po mojem mišljenju, najbolji doktor u rodilištu po pitanju odnosa doktor-rodilja. Ljubazan, drag, brižan, poštuje pacijentice. I svi oni mladi doktori i doktorice su odlični.

----------


## elizabet20

ma mladi specijalizanti su za svaku pohvalu.pogotovo jer te hrabre na porodu,masiraju,tjese,stvarno vole taj posao  :Heart:

----------


## blackie

jel neka od vas kojim slučajem zna aktualni raspored doktora u trudničkoj ambulanti u Vinogradskoj po danima? Naime, htjela bih roditi tamo (inače spadam u Petrovu) i uskoro ću se vjerojatno morati uputiti obaviti zadnjih par pregleda tamo, pa da znam koji dan da pikiram.

Naravno, ako imate kakve preporuke kod kojeg doktora je ok obaviti tih zadnjih par pregleda, samo plasirajte...     :Grin:

----------


## DOMINGO

Prošli tjedan u srijedu sam bila na pregledu i bio je dr. Tučkar. Mislim da je dr. Herman četvrtkom, a za ostale ne znam.

----------


## elizabet20

ponedjeljak je kosec.a tuckar i herman su ti super stvarno.odi kod njih

----------


## Stijena

> Ja sam vodila trudnoću kod privatnika, ali sam na preglede zadnjih mj dana išla kod doktorice Košec i mogu reći da je super doktorica. K njoj me poslala moja doktorica koja radi u rađaoni u Vinogradskoj, a pratila mi je trudnoću uz mog privatnog ginekologa.   
> Dr Košec ima ponedjeljkom trudničku ambulantu. Čeka se dosta jer prvo ujutro odradi vizitu, a tek iza 9h dođe i počne primati pacijentice. Sestra prije toga uzima urin i izvaže.


i ja sm cijelu trudnoću vodila kod privatnika i na njegovu preporuku došla na zadnjih par (3-4) pregleda dr. Košec. Mislim da sam preglede plaćala nešto više od 50 kn ko što je netko napisao i to još prije 3 godine, tako da sad može biti jedino više, a nije mi radila ništa više od običnog trud. pregleda - urin, tlak, težina, pregled. 
Čekala sam svaki put čitavu vječnost (čitaj: bar 2 sata, ali navodno sam prerano došla jer je ona ranije uvijek po nekim sastancima, tako da zapravo treba doći što kasnije), a unutra sam bila 5 minuta. S obzirom da vidim koliko su je ovdje nahvalili može biti samo još veća gužva kod nje :/  
Ja moram priznati da nisam bila nešto preoduševljena njezinim pristupom pogotovo kad mi je rekla da nisam trebala dobiti više od 8 kg kroz čitavu trudnoću   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  - po kojim to tablicama, takvu još nisam vidjela (ja došla s +16 zadnjih par tjedana i ona i sestra su zaključile kako sam dobila za dvije trudnoće i da se "njihove trudnice" - ma što god to značilo, nikad toliko ne udebljaju).
Naravno, kad sam došla rodit nije je bilo ni blizu jer valjda porađa doktor, odnosno babica u smjeni. Porađao me dr. Bolanča i za njega imam sve moguće pohvale, on stvarno ima ljudski i jednostavan pristup. Jedino naravno baš me zadesila babica koja mi je odmah nalegla na trbuh i još me optužila da glumim da me to boli (nakon 17 sati trudova btw.), al nemam pojma kak se zove....Marija? možda, nemam pojma.
Inače, navodno po pitanju stručnosti - najbolji doktori su upravo iz vinogradske i tamo namjeravam i drugi put roditi (iako nemaju rooming in, ali ako se traži, nose djecu i izvan predviđenog podoja - navodno).

----------


## laumi

> ali ako se traži, nose djecu i izvan predviđenog podoja - navodno).


Nose, samo se treba dogovoriti s pedijatricom i ona to upiše u bebin karton tak da dječje sestre nemaju kaj prigovarati.

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali ako se traži, nose djecu i izvan predviđenog podoja - navodno).
> 
> 
> Nose, samo se treba dogovoriti s pedijatricom i ona to upiše u bebin karton tak da dječje sestre nemaju kaj prigovarati.


dragocjena informacija!  :Love:

----------


## Danchi

Sve pohvale za Vinogradsku, doktore, sestre, specijalizante... ma sve! Bilo mi je super! Zahvaljujući prvenstveno epiduralnoj  :Grin:  
 I drugi put idem tamo!

----------


## blackie

drage cure koje ste rodile u Vinogradskoj, zanima me jel' ikoja od vas pokušala po dolasku u rodilište plasirati doktorima tzv. plan poroda i kako je to prošlo? 

po komentarima ovdje zaključujem da je tamo uglavnom mlađa ekipa doktora i babica pa me zanima kako reagiraju na ovakve 'revolucionarne' poteze...   :Grin:

----------


## RinaS

I mene to zanima. 
A zanima me jos nesto, vidim uglavnom pohvale na racun dr i babica, al ne vidim bas zbog kojeg konkretnog razloga su oni vama "super". Bila sam tamo rodila jednom i spremam se i drugi put, a dojam koji su na mene ostavli je takodjer pozitivan. Ali... je li dovoljno da su prema nama nasmjeseni i ljubazni? 
Cini mi se da te tako navedu da im vjerujes i tad ti mogu radit kaj zele (molim ispravite me ako nije tako u vasem slucaju). Ja sam prvi put bila jako protiv dripa, ali protest mi nije pomogao. Ne samo da sam ga dobila nego je tome predhodio hvalospjev na njegov racun. Uz osmjeh i malo humora. Tak da se poslije nisam lose osjecala. O dolantinu da i ne pricam. Fuj! Sad kad hodam gore na zadnje kontrole pred drugi porod, opet slusam kako je drip super, i sva sreca da smo ga izmislili!!!???? A sad je tu i epiduralna! Sve jasno uz osmjeh i simpaticnost.
Jedino kaj sam uspjela izbjec na prvom porodu je rezanje zahvaljujuci predivnoj babici koja se oko toga jako potrudila (al nije bila raspolozena za neku komunikaciju). Od cura koje su rezane (nije vezano nuzno uz vinogradsku) slusam kak je ekipa bila stvarno super, al da su je morali rezat iz tih i tih razloga. Meni ti razlozi nisu opravdani, njima jesu.
Ima li to smisla kaj sam sve nadrobila?

----------


## Marsupilami

RinaS koliko sam ja cula i vidjela u zadnje vrijeme (zadnji puta sam tamo bila prije 2 godine) sve manje i manje cura bilo je rezano.
Ekipa se stvarno trudi da ne rezu ako nije neophodno.
A sto se dripa tice nemam dovoljno iskustva, tj. nisam previse pitala, znam samo da od svih cura s kojima sam bila u kontaktu za vrijeme svog boravka tamo, 80% nije rezan   :Kiss:

----------


## Felix

prema onome sto cujem o vinogradskoj, tamo prakticiraju tzv. aktivno vodjenje poroda. sto ukljucuje cesto induciranje , obavezno prokidanje vodenjaka, rutinski drip i dolantin...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  jedino za epiziotomiju sve cesce cujem da je ima manje nego ranije.

----------


## RinaS

felix, tocno to mi je i dr pricao kad sam bila na pregledu jer sam rekla da bi ovaj put ipak probala izbjeci drip. On se tome cudio.

----------


## Haydi

Cure, stvarno se ne trebate složiti samnom, ali ja mrzim kad se netko petlja u područje u kojem sam ja stručnjak. Tako se ni ja babici i doktoru nisam petljala u njihov posao. Ako je babica smatrala da treba rezati - dala sam da reže. Mislim da nije rezala bez krajnje potrebe. Dobila sam i drip sa svrhom da se porod ubrza.
Ne sviđa mi se kad žene previše pametuju. Ipak imam povjerenja u doktore i smatram da znaju puno više od mene.

----------


## Cubana

> Ne sviđa mi se kad žene previše pametuju.


Misliš li da bi nam trebalo ukinuti i pravo glasa?
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sirius

> Cure, stvarno se ne trebate složiti samnom, ali ja mrzim kad se netko petlja u područje u kojem sam ja stručnjak. Tako se ni ja babici i doktoru nisam petljala u njihov posao. Ako je babica smatrala da treba rezati - dala sam da reže. Mislim da nije rezala bez krajnje potrebe. Dobila sam i drip sa svrhom da se porod ubrza.
> Ne sviđa mi se kad žene previše pametuju. Ipak imam povjerenja u doktore i smatram da znaju puno više od mene.


Dobro za tebe.

Ne znam koji posao obavljaš,ali (koliko mi se čini )ako netko odlučuje o nečemu jako osobnom(kao što je moje tijelo  ,a u konačnici i moje zdravlje,te zdravlje mog dijeteta) to me se itekako tiče.
Posebno ako za neke zahvate nema opravdane medicinske koristi i praksa  tog zahvata(pogotovo  rutinska kao u većini rodilišta) u civiliziranom svijetu je napuštena.
Dakle,posao jest njihov,ali tijelo je moje.

----------


## Haydi

Nisam završila medicinu da mogu argumentirano govoriti koji zahvati su medicinski utemeljeni i potrebni a koji nisu. Dakako da moramo odlučivati o svom tijelu i zdravlju djeteta, ali ne treba ići u ekstreme.

----------


## ronin

> Nisam završila medicinu da mogu argumentirano govoriti koji zahvati su medicinski utemeljeni i potrebni a koji nisu. Dakako da moramo odlučivati o svom tijelu i zdravlju djeteta, ali ne treba ići u ekstreme.


Ali se možeš naravno informirati i argumentirano tražiti da se poštuju tvoje želje...velika većina žena može prirodno roditi,ali to,avaj,dugo traje.Pa ne tražiš da asistiraš kod operacije...

----------


## RinaS

Ni ja ne volim da mi se petljaju u posao, ali na zalost moje struke, u nju se petljaju svi, i pozvani i nepozvani. 
Tako da najmanje sto za sebe mogu napraviti u pogledu poroda (kojemu u vecini slucajeva nije mjesto u bolnici) je informirati se i pripremiti fizicki i psihicki.
Mislim da tu nitko ne ide u ekstreme ako zeli da ga se ne reze, npr.

----------


## Haydi

Pa nitko tebe ne tjera na porod u bolnicu!
Znam nekoliko slučajeva kada su doktori forsirali prirodni porod i dijete je ostalo bez kisika. Nastala su velika ostećenja. To nema veze s ženinom informiranošću!

----------


## sirius

> Pa nitko tebe ne tjera na porod u bolnicu!


A što bi ti predložila ženama koje smatraju da aktivno vođenje poroda koje se primjenjuje u rodilištima nije nešto što bi one željele?
Ti znaš za neke druge mogućnosti predviđene hrvatskim slovom zakona?

----------


## ronin

> Znam nekoliko slučajeva kada su doktori forsirali prirodni porod i dijete je ostalo bez kisika. Nastala su velika ostećenja. To nema veze s ženinom informiranošću!


Znači da su liječnici pogrešno procijenili?Vidi vraga,i oni rade greške...

Šalu na stranu.Za svaki primjer može se naći slučaj da je nešto krenulo krivo...pa i jedan je momak ni kriv ni dužan pri rutinskoj operaciji slijepog crijeva ostao bez noge.Rizik uvijek postoji.

No i uvažavanje pacijenta i poštivanje njegovih želja bi također trebalo uvijek biti prisutno.

----------


## RinaS

> Pa nitko tebe ne tjera na porod u bolnicu!
> Znam nekoliko slučajeva kada su doktori forsirali prirodni porod i dijete je ostalo bez kisika. Nastala su velika ostećenja. To nema veze s ženinom informiranošću!


O Boze dragi, samo sam rekla kakav bi porod voljela. Ako ne bu islo, ne bu islo.

----------


## Haydi

Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ja ti od srca želim porod kakav si sama želiš i da sve prođe brzo i bez problema (bez epi, dripa i sl.).  Samo sam iznjela svoje mišljenje   :Saint:

----------


## frogy

Prijateljica mi je prekjučer rodila u vinogradskoj, imala je brzi porod bez dripa i sl., jako malo je rezana. Inače, to joj je prvo dijete. Odmah je uspostavila dojenje i jučer su ju pustili doma....

----------


## RinaS

Jel ona sama na nečemu inzistirala ili je to sve bila procjena dr-a i babica?

----------


## frogy

> Jel ona sama na nečemu inzistirala ili je to sve bila procjena dr-a i babica?


Procjena dr-a i babica. Nije mi rekla da je na nečem inzistirala, ali je rekla da je porod bio jako dobar i sama nije mogla vjerovati da su ju drugi dan otpustili kući.

----------


## RinaS

Bravooooo

----------


## marka99

rodila u vinogradskoj prije malo manje od 2 tjedna, pa imam svježe info, rezali me nisu zahvaljujući babici (iako sam nedugo potom završila na kiretaži), drip sumi dali ali ja sam fakat imala peh i nisam se otvarala i bila sma tamo cijeli dan, više nisam mogla. Za mišljanje o dripu me nisu pitali ali i ja mislim da znaju kaj rade pa se nisam bunila ni u ludilu jer sam htjela da sve bude čim prije gotovo, no ja sam odmah rekla da hoću epiduralnu pa nakon 2 sata nesnosnih bolova s dripom stiglo je sunce u obliku prekrasne anesteziloginje dr. Bilić i  epiduralne....
pošivali me i slušali, dobro imala sam neku štelu no ipak...no pojedine sestre na babinjačama...katastrofa....dojenje i podrška pri istom čista nula pa sam završila s mastititisom...higijenski uvjeti kojih sam se jako bojala ugodno su me iznenandili, novi wc je odista čist inikada me nije dočekalo "iznenađenje", jedino kaj je u sobama nesnosno vruće!!!!
eto...pohvale dr. bolanči koji je bio uz mene, sestrama...a grrrr za krivce kaj me nisu dobro očistili...

----------


## spajalica

> Jel ona sama na nečemu inzistirala ili je to sve bila procjena dr-a i babica?


ja sam inzistirala na tome da me ne rezu i nisu, a ostalo mi nisu stigli ni predloziti, jer ja balerina odlucila sto brze van. cak i onaj papir za potpisivanje su mi svako malo nudili ali ja sam odbijala potpisati sve dok glavicanije bila vani. tad kad mi je babica rekla da sad ne tiskam da ne bi pukla, sam rekla e sad mogu potpisati  8)

----------


## mici85

da i ja malo uletim.
Naime trudnocu vodim kod privatnika, super je, normalan covjek koji se zna i nasaliti i saslusati i imati strpljenja odgovoriti na mojih 150 pitanja koja uvijek imam.istina da preglede placam 300-400kn ali isplati se. No kak sam sad u 24.tj.rekli su mi da odem na par pregleda u bolnicu di zelim roditi i kak je nekoliko lijecnika u obitelji, savjetovali su mi Vinogradsku i to bas dr.Kosec. Vidim da su ovdje podijeljena misljenja kaj se nje tice. Jel ona i porađa? Jel rano da sad u 24-tom tjednu idem tamo na pregled, da jos idem k dr.Radoncicu koji me prati jos i prije trudnoce il je bolje cim prije otici u Vinogradsku? Vidim da ste manje vise sve onde isle nakon 30tog tjedna pa me bas zanima...

hvala unaprijed!!!  :Smile:

----------


## marka99

mici, ne moraš još ići u bolnicu, dovoljan je jedan ili dva pregleda, tek toliko da vidiš kak to tamo izgleda, inače ne moraš ni to. ja npr. nisam uopće išla u bolnicu, do 30. tjedna sam išla kod svog privatnog ginića kod kojeg idem godinama a nakon toga privatno kod dr.košec u eljugu jer sma htjela roditi u vinogradskoj i htjela sam da mi ona ako može bude na porodu. što se tiče nje, ona je jako draga, smirena i kažu vrhunski stručnjak, u bolnici sam vidjela da joj kolege iskazuju ogroman respekt i cijene njeno mišljenje. ukoliko je dežurna, doći će na porod iako je tim mladih liječnika tamo fakat super.eto, ak te još kaj zanima pitaj

----------


## mici85

oki. thnx na informaciji. samo ne znam jel uopce onda potrebno da idem i placam 400kn u eljugi il bolje otici k njoj tam u vinogradsku u pon...?koja je u tome razlika?
meni su je isto svi nahvalili a vidim da par cura nije bas zadovoljno njenim radom.al dobro, vidjet cu...
ak smislim jos kaj, pitat cu te...

pozz  :Smile:

----------


## mici85

evo mene opet.
bila sam ovaj tjedan u vinogradskoj ali me nije primila dr.košec jer je morala nekud hitno ici nego neki drugi doktor koji je bio katastrofa. odamh sam isla i na UZ. tip nije htio ni pogledati nalaze koje sam donjela sa sobom od prije od privatnika, pitao me samo kad je bila zadnja menstruacija i koju vrst kontracepcije sam prije upotrebljavala, ja rekla yasmin tablete, on me pitao pa kako sam uspjela ostati trudna odmah nakon kaj sam pila tablete. mislim stvarno. I onda mi je poceo drzati prodike da to moze imat utjecaj na bebu, da kud sam ja mislila, on ne moze nista meni garantirati.. kao da bebac super izgleda na UZ i da se njemu cini sve ok al da to nist ne mora znaciti al to je sad vec 25.tj.pa tak i tak ne mogu na abortus. Ja sam samo rekla da to nikad i nije bila opcija. Sve sto je jos sestri rekao je bilo da je posteljica s prednje strane (kaj god da to znacilo) i rekao mi da mogu ici. Ja onako stanem da obrisem trbuh a on pozove slijedecu pacijenticu i doslovno me izgura van i kaze da se vani obrisem. Ne moram vam ni opisivat kako sam se osjecala. Mislim, on meni bez razloga govori takve stvari!! Isla sam na sve pretrage prije i sve je bilo ok. Moj doktor mi je rekao da cak curama koje ne mogu ostati trudne preporucuju da 2-3 mj piju kontracepcijske jer se navodno nakon njih u dosta slucajeva prije zatrudni (ako je zena zdrava, naravno)... Sva sreca da mm nije isao sa mnom jer mislim da bi pricekao negdje na parkiralistu tog doktora. Nisam mogla suzdrzat da se ne raspacem... Nisam sigurna dal cu vise ikad doci u Vinogradsku. Mislim da cu k dr. Kosec privat dalje ici pa ovdje da dodem samo roditi...

Jako sam tuzna ovih par dana... Nadam se da moj mali Jakov to ne osjeca...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ronin

Imala si nesreću da si nabasala na Ivičevića,nije ti to mjerilo.
Drugi su stvarno OK,posebno ekipa u rađaonici.

----------


## mici85

ne znam tocno kako se zove. u onoj sam ljutnji negdje zametnula onaj povijest bolesti gdje je njegov pecat. mozda cak i jest taj... toliko sam imena doktora cula u onih sat i pol u cekaonici kad sam cekala da dodem na red... :?

----------


## marka99

mici, fakat bed, ne znam nisam naišla na nekog takvog, kak izgleda taj doktor ? sve u svemu, pridružujem se da je ekipa u rađaoni skroz ok, dr. koja daje epiduralne fenomenalna, babica plava, debeljuškasta starija jako dobra ako na nju nabasaš. žao mi je kaj ti je to tako završilo, ja sam ostala trudna nakon 6 mjeseci što sam prestala piti kon. tablete koje sam uzimala 8 godina, s tim da mi je moj gin rekao da uopće ne trebam raditi pauzu tak da ne razumijem zakaj ti je ovaj to rekao...anyway, probaj se sjetiti kako se zove, baš me zanima jer su oko mene profiliralibrojni doktori obzirom da sam u boxu bila cijeli dan...sve se smjene izredale...

----------


## Stijena

Vidiš ja sam isto plakala poslije svakog pregleda u vinogradskoj, iako sam došla k dr. Košec (i to ne jedanput nego svaki put poslije pregleda - btw 3x). Ja sam isto vodila T kod privatnika i poslao me k njoj na preporuku, ali koliko god da mi je netko hvali, ja sam svaki put bila na rubu plača. 
Prvo zato jer sam svaki put čekala 2 sata, kad god sam i u kojem stanju došla. onda zato jer pregled nakon ta dva sata traje 30 sekundi, a onda i zato jer me je zajedno sa sestrom svaki put napala radi +16 kg ( :? ) tvrdeći da mi je dovoljno bilo samo 8 i da sam dobila previše za divje trudnoće.

Nemam ništa protiv nje, čak mi je i simpatična (unatoč gore navedenom), a i vjerujem da je stručnjak, ali nekako je to potpuno drugačiji odnos od onog na koji navikneš kod privatnika kad ga platiš 300-400 kn i već te to u startu dotuče jer za svoju trudnoću i dijete želiš samo najbolje zato i ideš privatniku.

Da ne govorim da s obzirom da mi se u tako visokoj trudnoći (od 36.-40. tjedna) nije hodalo još i k soc gin po uputnice, svaki sam taj pregled u bolnici i platila (ovisno o tome što je sve bilo na repertoaru). Nekako ovaj put ako sve bude u redu i pod kontrolom, u bolnicu na pregled namjeravam ići što je manje puta moguće, pa makar i svom privatnom giniću plaćala svaki tjedan pregled 450 kn.

----------


## Mamica Anica

ja sam hodala kod doktorice Košec. meni je bila fenomenalna. uvjek smirena, nasmijana . odgovarala na sva moja pitanja. jedino je stvarno problem kaj se dugo čeka. ona me je i primila kad sam došla u rodilište, ali me nije porodila ona već jedna prekrasna mlada doktorica, doktorica Batas. za nju imam samo riječi pohvale. šteta da i ona nema ambulantu.

----------


## mici85

ja za dr.kosec ne bih stvarno znala jer jos nisam uspjela doci k njoj na pregled al mislim da ni uskoro necu krociti u Vinogradsku. Ovo kaj sam ovaj tjedan dozivjela mi je bilo dovoljno (vazno je jos napomenuti da sam na pregled isla ravno s ispita iz nuklearne fizike i fizike čestica tako da je dozivljaj bio dvostruko jaci). Eventualno cu otici do Kosec ali tam u Eljugu da opet ne bi bilo nismo znali ali to potkraj trudnoce. Do tada cu se drzati svog dr.Radoncica koji je super...

----------


## andiko

ja sam isto bila kod dr.-a na pregledu (ne želim navodit ime) i isprepadao me bez razloga. Bila sam na rubu suza.... Tek kad sam se smirila, sam skužila da čovjek vjerojatno nije sve baš tako mislio i da mi u biti ništa jako strašno nije rekao.... Ali meni se čini da oni uopće ne kuže koliko smo mi osjetljive i da nam smiju samo pozitivno pričat..... Oni pričaju kaj im padne na pamet... 

A mici...ovo za antibebi je stvarno glupost, jer cure koje idu na dugi protokol za IVF (dobro si čula) piju antibebi mjesec, dva da im se smire jajnici i onda na stimulaciju. Tako da je taj tvoj stvarno zabrij'o nekaj...

----------


## mici85

znam. kaj je najgore, ja sve to znam, ali dok ti netko tko bi trebao biti strucan na tom podrucju tako nesto kaze, uzas...! razumijes me...
iako sam radila testove, sve mi je bilo savrseno bez ikakva rizika ali svejedno...
vec par noci nisam spavala stalno me te stvari brinu...
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dinasta80

da li netko zna kada dr kuna ima ambulantu slijedeći tjedan i kada bi bilo dobro doći(što ranije pretpostavljam)!!! hvala  :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

dr Kuna je bio četvrtkom kad sam ja išla...ja olazila u 8 (jer sam morala priej odvest MM-a na psoao a dolazila bi na red oko 12-13....a cure koje su došle u 10 došle na red oko 13.30-14...

----------


## dinasta80

nazvala sam vinogradsku i dr kuna navodno više nema ambulantu,nego privatno prima narudžbe! ima li netko iskustva s tim?

----------


## elizabet20

moja frendisa je isla kod njega privatno i njoj je bio super.mislim da je on u poliklinici batas al nisam sigurna.

----------


## dinasta80

hvala elizabeth :Smile:  ali moram u bolnicu prije poroda,obaviti jedan pregled barem jer tamo planiram roditi,nije problem ni platiti ako treba samo neznam kako to sad funkcionira.probat ću njega dobiti!!

----------


## Djenka

Ja bila prošlu srijedu, Kuna je bio na zamjeni.

----------


## Djenka

> Ja bila prošlu srijedu, Kuna je bio na zamjeni.


Ali ne cijelo jutro, bio je još netko pa su se izmjenjivali.
Došla sam u 9.30, na redu sam bila u 11.30.

----------


## dinasta80

na kraju idem kod dr .tučkar!! ima li netko info o njemu?

----------


## Maya&Leon

Mi samo da prijavimo :D za dr. Bolanču (vodio porod, strašan zafrkant, na šivanju me pitao koji hoću vez  :Embarassed:  ) i  :D  za dr. Hermana (potpisujem sve od prvog do zadnjeg slova - super je!), nemam loša iskustva, nadam se da će tako biti i ostalima...   :Love:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> na kraju idem kod dr .tučkar!! ima li netko info o njemu?


Imaš dosta informacija o dr. Tučkaru u samom topicu, čitaj od početka   :Kiss:

----------


## Djenka

Opet bila zamjena u srijedu, Bbutorac, odličan je, fin i uglađen, Vinogradska i dalje prima najbolje doktore.

----------


## Marsupilami

> na kraju idem kod dr .tučkar!! ima li netko info o njemu?


jako strog na kilazu, ako dobijes vose  od 8kg ubija u pojam  :/

----------


## levinja

I ja se spremam u vinogradsku, po drugi put. Bila bi zahvalna   :Kiss:   kad bi jedna od redovnih pregledalica u v. napisala kak radi trudnicka ambulanta. Sjecam se samo da je svaki dan radno vrijeme bilo drukcije i da dr.Kosec radi ponedjeljkom. Negdje je to vec bilo napisano, ali ne mogu naci. Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## dinasta80

a joj baš mi to treba uz svu muku  :Smile:  dobila sam 11 kaže gin da nije puno,valjda neće bit preoštar!!! da li me i on važe? što mogu očekivati na pregledu u bolnici?

----------


## elizabet20

ma nije tako ostar,meni je radio par puta uzv i cijelo vrijeme se salio i sve ti onak dobro objasni
super je

----------


## mici85

ja sam ono kad sam jednom isla u vinogradsku na pregled, nekim cudom dospjela dr. Tuckar i ne zelim ga vidjet vise u zivotu. za kile mi nije nista rekao. samo se derao na mene da kako sam mogla ostati trudna mjesec nakon prestanka uzimanja kontracepcijskih, da nisam normalna, da kuda ja mislim. rekao je da bebac njemu super izgleda al da to ne treba nista znaciti, ali kao sad je ionako prekasno za abortus... nisam se stigla ni obrisati od onog neceg s cime po trbuhu namazu, vec je pozvao drugu trudnicu i doslovno me izgurao na hodnik, neka se vani brisem.
kad je gledao na uzv, samo je sutio, ja sam vise trebala ispitivat sto je sto, i sama sam znala koliko mi je on rekao...
sve u svemu katastrofa.
moj privat doktor mi je rekao da je vec cuo za njega i takve njegove bisere i da mu je bas zao da sam dospjela k njemu na pregled jer u vinogradskoj ima super doktora...

eto,to je moje iskustvo s dr.tuckar  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dinasta80

a joj a ja čula da je odličan,pa neznam više kome i gdje! idem ja k njemu u srijedu pa vam javim iskustva!

----------


## Djenka

*mici85*, jesi li sigurna da je to bio Tuckar, nije mu to slično, više baca na Ivičinca. Piše ti njegovo prezime na papiru s nalazima. 
*levinja*, ja sam redovita preglednica, i u zadnjih godinu dana bila more puta tamo, niti jednom nije bio doktor koji ima dežurstvo taj dan, tako da je nemoguće znati po dežurstvima tko će biti. Inače bi trebalo biti: Košec-ponedeljkom, utorak-Ivičinec, srijeda-Tučkar, četvrtak-Herman, petak-Kuna, ali rijetko kad bude, mjenjaju se i uskaču kako tko dospije.

----------


## Djenka

Pardon, Ivičević-utorak. On važi kao grublji na jeziku, ali pamtim pregled kod njega kao izuzetno bezbolan i detaljan.

----------


## dinasta80

dr kuna više ne drži ambulantu,sada je petkom netko drugi :Wink: samo za info  :Smile:

----------


## mici85

pa sjecam se da je to bio utorak, i prema tome ne bi trebao biti tuckar ali imam njegov pecat tam na pov.bolesti pa sam sigurna da je to on. ili jenetko drugi koristio njegov pecat u sto zaista sumnjam...
ne znam...mozda je covjek imao los dan. uglavnom, nikad vise necu k njemu pa mi je stvarno svejedno...

nadam se da ces ti proci dobro. mozda je fakat covjek imao neki sje.. dan pa se malo istresao na meni (sto ne bi trebala biti praksa nekog lijecnika pogotovo onog koji radi s trudnicama)   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andiko

ja bih samo za dr. Bolanču jedan   :Naklon:

----------


## DudaGG

> pa sjecam se da je to bio utorak, i prema tome ne bi trebao biti tuckar


Tuckar ti je mladji, cca 40-tak godina i viši, a Ivicevic stariji, preko 50 (moje procjene   :Embarassed:  ) i niži. Mozda po tome mozes skuziti koji je bio.

----------


## mici85

onda je definitivno bio tuckar...neki mladji...35-40god...

----------


## blackie

mici85, i ja sam pred 2-3 tjedna imala 'zanimljivo' iskustvo s Tučkarom - tu su ga cure nahvalile pa sam se nadala netraumatičnom iskustvu na prvom bolničkom pregledu u 36. tjednu, a kad ono - izašla iz ambulante sa sto upitnika iznad glave. Mislim, prvo što me pitao kad sam ušla u ambulantu gologuza i spremna za pregled bilo je: 'A gdje su vama cipele?'  :? 
Ako je i to bio pokušaj šale kao i onih desetak glupavih upadica nakon toga, onda mu je smisao za humor stvarno jadan...
A i pregled je bio prilično bolan, za što je on samo zaključio: 'Pa ovo vas ne bi smjelo boljeti!' 
Idući put sam nabasala na dr. Butorca i on mi se čini stvarno ok, i taj put me, gle čuda, ništa nije boljelo.

----------


## levinja

*Djenka*, hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## mici85

> mici85, i ja sam pred 2-3 tjedna imala 'zanimljivo' iskustvo s Tučkarom - tu su ga cure nahvalile pa sam se nadala netraumatičnom iskustvu na prvom bolničkom pregledu u 36. tjednu, a kad ono - izašla iz ambulante sa sto upitnika iznad glave. Mislim, prvo što me pitao kad sam ušla u ambulantu gologuza i spremna za pregled bilo je: 'A gdje su vama cipele?'  :? 
> Ako je i to bio pokušaj šale kao i onih desetak glupavih upadica nakon toga, onda mu je smisao za humor stvarno jadan...
> A i pregled je bio prilično bolan, za što je on samo zaključio: 'Pa ovo vas ne bi smjelo boljeti!' 
> Idući put sam nabasala na dr. Butorca i on mi se čini stvarno ok, i taj put me, gle čuda, ništa nije boljelo.


ocito smo mu se nas dvije nasle u ne bas zgodan trenutak, kad je ustao na krivu nogu ili nesto slicno. ja cu na slijedeci pregled pokusat upasti kod dr.kosec. ali ne jos tako skoro..

----------


## Marsupilami

Ja sam danas bila kod dr. Kosec, dosla je u ambulantu tek iza 11h tako da znate, ako idete kod nje pripremite se na malo cekanja   :Wink:

----------


## mama x1

Ja ću tamo na pregled za nekih 3 tjedna. Prvi put (prvu trudnoću) sam išla s namjerom da dospijem kod Hermana, prvi pregled nije došao, bila Dr Hrvojka Soljačić Vraneš ( išla sam kopati po papirima), drugi(i zadnji) pregled je bio Herman i bio je super. A kad radi Dr Bolanča?
I zanima me jel i vi idete unutra onako gologuze? To mi je ostalo u sječanju, uđeš skineš se i onda k njima gologuza. Prvi put mi je bila sestra, pa doktorica pa student, oni ful obučeni, a ja odgovaram na pitanja gole guze  :Embarassed:  . Nije da sam sramežljiva, ali sam se blesavo osječala. Ovaj put sam rekla obući dugu majicu pa nek mi služi kao mini haljinica tamo.

----------


## mama x1

I još imam pitanje kakav ste vi papir potpisivale na porodu? Tamo sam rodila prije 3 i pol godine, niš nisam potpisivala. I šta forsiraju epiduralnu? Mene je nje poprilično strah, mislila sam da te pitaju hoćeš/nećeš. Nije valjda da i to sad daju rutinski?

----------


## ronin

ufff ja već zaboravila kako je to,već dugo kod gina dobijem jednokratni ogrtač,no prije sam to obavezno rješavala suknjom koju ne bih skidala.Tako nije neugodnjak.

----------


## dinasta80

nažalost dr.bolanča je trenutno u petrovoj  :Sad:

----------


## ronin

> nažalost dr.bolanča je trenutno u petrovoj


pa kud ode kad ja trebam rodit????
nadala sam se,priznajem,baš njemu  :Sad:

----------


## marka99

bolanča u petrovoj?si sigurna, ja rodila prije 6 tjedana i ako se ne varam i on je bio u mom timu tijekom poroda...pa kad prije ode

----------


## Djenka

*mama x1*, papir se čita i potpisuje ako želiš, pri prijemu kod samog poroda. U principu je bjanko na koji daješ ili ne daješ potvrdu da pristaješ na sve intervencije koje doktor smatra neophodnima.
Epiduralna se ne forsira, ako ju želiš trebaš sama pitati za nju. Za drip te također pitaju da li pristaješ ili ne pristaješ, za epiziotomiju sam zamolila babicu da je izbjegne koliko god može, nije ju izbjegla, a da li se trudila pojma nemam.
Ja sam nakon nekog vremena željela ubrzanje poroda, te pristala na drip, i sve ostale intervencije koje su uslijedile za ubrzanje poroda su mi bile objašnjavane i opisivane prije, i davane mi na izbor.

----------


## marka99

ja sve potpisala, ali za drip me nisu niš pitali, samo su mi ga dali  :Evil or Very Mad:  a epiduralnu sam sama tražila, i naravno dobila. no, dobro, morali su požuriti stvar jer mi se sve ionako jakooo produljilo, pa drip kako god boli :shock: jako, ipak je napravio posao

----------


## dinasta80

marka99 dr bolanča(visok,mlad ,mršav :Smile: )) je u petrovoj već nekoliko mjeseci,tamo završava specijalizaciju!

----------


## marka99

visok, mlad, mršav da baš takav bio je na mom porodu i to preko veze...duga priča...no nije mi jasno, obzirom da sam u boxu bila cijeli dan, izrotirale su sve smjene, obzirom da sam imala vezu, posjetilo me brdo doktora tak da ih poimence znam podosta no stvarno ne znam koji bi to mogao biti ako ne bolanča :? upoznala sam brlečića, butorca, hermana, još jedna mladi doktor kojeg se sada ne mogu sjetiti da se ubijem, ..ma nemam pojma ali fakat mislim da je bio bolanča no idem na pregled sutra pa ću se baš raspitati...

----------


## mama x1

Ja, prije tri godine, nisam niš potpisivala. Za drip me nisu ništa pitali, to je ispalo: jel imate svoje trudove, ja: čini mi se da imam, mladi liječnik pita Hermana: da joj damo drip, a on: pa dajte. I to je to. Epiziotomiju su mi napravili uz komentar babice da ne ide i da režu u idućem trudu. Ja sam ipak bila zadovoljna, porod je kratko trajao, iako je bio induciran, svega 3 sata, beba zdrava, ja drugi dan sjela na onu drvenu stolicu. Istina s pola guza, ali sve 5. 
Drago mi je za epiduralnu, mene je toga strah. Šogorica ju je primila u Petrovoj i ne može nahvaliti učinke, ali meni čim spomenu onaj postotak oduzetih dođe muka. Nek boli. Istina nisam imala dugačak i težak porod, ko zna šta ću pričati kad dođem tamo.
A tko onda sad radi petkom ako Kuna više ne radi?

----------


## Stijena

> marka99 dr bolanča(visok,mlad ,mršav)) je u petrovoj već nekoliko mjeseci,tamo završava specijalizaciju!


plav?????????????? pa kolko to dugo specijalizacija traje s obzirom da je i mene porađao u vinogradskoj prije pune 3 godine :? a u vinogradskoj je i duže jer sam prije 3 i pol godine isto bila par dana radi krvarenja pa je on već bio tamo

----------


## paci

meni je u vinogradskoj krajem 2004. na porodu bio divni specijalizant dr bolanča


a jel znate koliko je prezime bolanča često u hr   :Laughing:  ?

----------


## dinasta80

dr bolanču poznajem osobno pa eto znam i gdje je :Smile: ) on me i poslao tuckaru i danas je pregled kod njega bio skroz ok svim curama ne samo meni,ali se stvarno dugo čeka(iskrsnula operacija i blabla) i sestra je bila krasna!

----------


## mama x1

Cure tko radi petkom? Idem idući petak tamo. I kad da odem, mislim u koje vrijeme. Zvat se još uvijek ne mora, mislim najaviti za pregled?

----------


## Marsupilami

mama x1 najbolje ti je ujutro nazvati u trudnicku ambulantu i pitati koji doktor radi taj dan   :Wink:  

Mene samo zanima s obzirom da prof. Herman vise nije ravnatelj da li ce se vratiti u full time sluzbu?  :/ 
To bi bilo lijepo od njega   :Grin:

----------


## blackie

mama x1, ja baš jučer bila na pregledu i na onom papiru na vratima ambulante piše da petkom radi dr. Butorac. Mene je jednom pregledao i mogu reći da je ostavio jako dobar i ugodan dojam.

Doduše, to s danima u tjednu i rasporedom liječnika je malo škakljivo - zapravo nikad ne znaš na koga ćeš naletjet, često se dogodi da se u ambulanti ne pojavi onaj tko bi po tom rasporedu trebao.
Jučer je npr. umjesto Tučkara u trudničkoj radila dr. Sabolović-Rudman i žena mi se čini kao jako draga i pažljiva osoba - najavila je svaku radnju koju je učinila tijekom pregleda (u terminu sam pa su mi radili amnioskopiju) i opisivala što vidi, što mi se čini kao ugodno osvježenje nakon svih onih pregleda u kojima ti se niš ne kaže ako baš ne zapitkuješ. Zaključila sam da ne bih imala ništa protiv da se potrefi da ona bude dežurna kad napokon dođem roditi...   :Razz:  

Za pregled se ne trebaš najavljivat, jedino se pripremi na višesatno čekanje kad god došla. Ambulanta ti radi od 08-14 h.

----------


## mama x1

A nema koristi zvati kad sam iz Kutine.
A ko je sad ravnatelj? Nije da mi nešto znači, čisto iz znatiželje.
Budem uzela knjigu i sendvič i sokić, ma ko na školski izlet  :Grin:  .
I nešto za smirenje MM-u, njemu trudnica + čekanje ne idu zajedno, ko da je on trudnica.

----------


## elizabet20

meni je rudman bila uzas...
da kak to da herman nije ravnatelj?

----------


## Marsupilami

Istekao mu je mandat od 4 godine a on je odlucio da se nece ponovno kandidirati.
Novi ravnatelj od utorka je Krešimir Rotim, ako se ne varam on je neurokirurg.

Bilo je u novinama o tome pa ako vam se da citati  :Grin:  izvolite pa citajte

Za one koje ne poznaju prof. Hermana on je na drugoj slici odozgora   :Smile:

----------


## mici85

jel mozda netko zna kak u vinogradskoj funkcionira ono da na porod dovedes svog doktora?
jucer nam je jedan prijatelj bas govorio kako je on platio doktoru koji je privat vodio trudnocu njegove zene da je dode poroditi u Merkur...
i to su za oba poroda napravili i bili zadovoljni..

----------


## blackie

Evo mene s pregleda u 41. tjednu, ljute ko pas.
Termin mi je bio 19.04., s time da je, ako se mene pita, s obzirom na moje nešto dulje cikluse, pravi termin zapravo bio jučer, dakle 22.04. Danas dođem Tučkaru u šape i on usred pregleda počne pričat o induciranju poroda  :shock: - kao, mogli bi već i danas, ali nek ipak dođem u petak pa ćemo onda ako samo dotad ne krene... 

Ja pokušavam natuknuti da su mi ciklusi malo dulji i da sam jedva prekoračila termin i da jel on STVARNO misli da je ta indukcija nužna, da ja ne bih bebicu na silu gurala van ako je njoj još dobro unutra... No, ovaj me uopće nije doživio kao spodobu relevantnu da išta kaže, samo je odbrusio da ja moram rodit u idućih 5 dana    :? i završio pregled. Nikakav argument za te svoje stavove nije iznio, čak ni na moj upit nije odgovorio, a da i ne spominjem to da mi dosad NIJEDNOM nisu napravili CTG (a bio je tražen na svakoj uputnici od ukupno 5 kolko sam ih tamo već ostavila). Zadnji UZV rađen je prije 5 tjedana (u 36. tj.). 
Pitam se ja: na temelju čega oni uopće odlučuju hoće li nekoga inducirati ili ne?!? Kako uopće znaju kako je beba, kako mi sad već funkcionira posteljica, kako išta ovako radikalnog mogu odlučiti ako im se pregled svodi na guranje dva prsta i gledanje plodne vode?  
Moj današnji nalaz inače glasi: F-X/3. Portio smekšana, skraćena, CC lako za 2 cm prohodan. Sekrecija sluzava, KČS pozit. ASC: mliječnost +, vernix ++. Kontrola za 2 dana.

U petak očekujem tamo borbu s vjetrenjačama, ali kako petkom u trudničkoj radi dr. Butorac, ipak se nadam razumnijem pristupu i da me nitko neće tjerati na indukciju bez stvarne potrebe (barem ne još sad). Da, znam da me ni na što ne mogu natjerati ako ja to ne želim, ali dovoljno je da mi podvale i najmanjeg crva sumnje da s bebom možda nešto nije ok pa da pristanem na bilo što jer su mi živčeki sad već pomalo tanki - i ja bih voljela da se moja curka već rodila, da ju napokon vidim, grlim i ljubim, ali ne želim da ju netko na silu deložira iz mog trbuha samo zato da im ne radim gužvu vikendom. 
Kakva su vaša iskustva - jesu li u Vinogradskoj stvarno toliki ljubitelji indukcije ili sam samo bila loše sreće?

----------


## mama x1

Meni su radili indukciju na prvom porodu prije 3god. Bila sam 3-4cm otvorena, portio nestao, 39+5 tjedana, snijeg do koljena, a ja iz Kutine. Bio je Herman, pitao bi li ja ostala i da ću sutra ujutro roditi. Ja sam ga pitala kako on zna da ću sutra roditi i tek je onda spomenuo indukciju. Nisam ni znala što je to, pa sam pitala i on je objasnio uz komentar da je to normalno, uobičajeno. Ja sam pristala jer mislim da znaju više od mene i zapravo nemam hrabrosti odbiti i preuzeti odgovornost. A stvarno je i bilo očajno vrijeme za vozikati se gore dolje. Ispalo je sve super, pa opet idem k njima. Glupo je da ti nije dao objašnjenje.

----------


## mici85

> Kakva su vaša iskustva - jesu li u Vinogradskoj stvarno toliki ljubitelji indukcije ili sam samo bila loše sreće?


ja jos uvijek nisam rodila ali mi je Tuckar uzasno antipatican i odbojan od naseg prvog susreta. 
i ja sam imala 1000 pitanja kaj se tice moje trudnoce i nisam dobila ni jedan odgovor...

kako god bilo - sretno u petak! drzim fige!   :Heart:

----------


## Marsupilami

U vecini rodilista su ljubitelji indukcije, ali ti mozes odbiti.
Nitko tebe ne moze natjerati ako ne zelis   :Kiss:

----------


## blackie

Cure, fala na figama i podršci, nadam se da će nam dati vremena još barem do polovice idućeg tjedna - tj. nastojat ću se izboriti za to ako se pokaže da je s bebicom sve ok i da joj je još dobro unutra.

Najgore mi je što sam sve do danas bila tako dobre volje, sva optimistična, čudila se sama sebi kako mi se još nije javio nikakav značajniji strah od poroda (prvog, btw) - a onda me ovaj Tučkar sa svojim rigidnim stavom, forsiranjem indukcije i odbijanjem razgovora o istoj totalno dotukao    :Sad:  
A imala sam tako lijepa očekivanja od te Vinogradske, šmrc...

Moram se opet sabrat, malo nabrusit jezik i ne dat da manipuliraju mnome u petak   8)

----------


## Djenka

Ne znam ti reći, ja sam stvorila dosad dojam da ne forsaju indukciju samo zbog prenošenja, jer sam prije godinu dana prenijela 9 dana, a da ju nitko nije spominjao. I ove godine sam prenijela i još nitko ne spominje indukciju. Bila sam kod večine na pregledu, pa i kod navedenog.

----------


## blackie

Djenka, kod koga sad onda odrađuješ preglede? Nekak se uzdam u Butorca u petak, on mi se čini daleko spremniji za normalnu komunikaciju...
I koliko si točno sad već prenijela?

----------


## Djenka

Do ponedeljka sam važila kao 9 dana prenesenosti, i na tom pregledu su mi na moj zahtjev, a prema prvom UZV-u, korigirali termin pa sam sad tri dana prenešenosti. Pošto idem svaka 3 dana cca, svaki put sam kod drugog na pregledu tako da sam dosad u obe trudnoće baš kod svakog bila bar jedanput.

----------


## blackie

Jesu ti napravili koji CTG dosad? Meni je to najveći misterij s tom Vinogradskom - ispada da ga valjda uopće ne rade sve do poroda.

----------


## Djenka

Urin, tlak, vaginalni, amnioskopija i ona olovkica za otkucaje srca od sestre. Nekako mi izgleda da je ta olovkica dobra zamjena za ctg, zapravo uvijek sam mislila da to jeste nešto kao ctg samo što ne mjeri i trudove. Nisu me ove godine još slali gore na treći kat niti na uzv.
Dugo nisam bila na uzv-u i to mi je falilo pa sam jučer otišla svom privatniku, čisto da znam točan položaj i kolika je beba.

----------


## pile

Pozdrav cure!

Imam jedno pitanje. Danas sam obavila pregled kod doktorice Košec. Bilo je sve ok.
Naručila me je za 3 tjedna na ponovni pregled. Odmah sam se zapisala i za uzv. Sestra mi je stavila datum isti dan kada mi je pregled, termin negdje oko 12 sati. Rekla mi je da mogu doći ranije pa da stignem sve obaviti u jednom danu.
Da li je moguće obaviti sve isti dan? Što bih trebala prvo napraviti? UZV?
Do kada se primaju knjižice u trudničkoj ambulanti?

Malo sam zbunjena i ne znam što mi je pametnije napraviti, prvo uzv pa pregled, ili obratno?

Molim za pomoć iskusne trudnice iz Vinogradske.
Pozdrav,
pile

----------


## L&L

Pile,

Već se pisalo o radnom vremenu, ali evo:

Predaja knjižica od 7.30-11.00 za trudničku ambulantu. Po mom iskustvu nekada to bude i malo kraće, a za pregled se zna čekati i do 13.30.

Uobičajeno, koliko sam ja skužila s obzirom da sam bila i gore na odjelu, prvo ide vizita na odjelu (otprilike traje do 8.30) i onda se spušta dnevni doktor na preglede. Pokušaj doći oko 8 i odmah predaj za UZV (što se njega tiće nisam još ovu trudnoću išla dolje na UZV tako da ti ne znam reći koliko se čeka).

----------


## pile

Hvala L&L. Nije mi samo jasno zašto onda naručuju na uzv u neko vrijeme?
To je onda pro forma samo da bi imali nekakav red, a pacijentica može doći i ranije? Ili se ipak treba držati rasporeda?

Malo sam zbunjena.

----------


## L&L

Pile,

evo idem sada u Vinogradsku pa ću vidjeti za UZV, ako dođem doma napišem ti što su mi rekli (ako me ne zadrže).

----------


## L&L

Pile,

za UZV se treba naručiti

----------


## pile

L&L,
ja i jesam naručena oko 12 sati. To me i zbunjuje. Ne znam da li mogu ići na pregled ako nisam napravila uzv.
Ako odem prvo na pregled može mi se dogoditi da jako dugo čekam i da ne stignem na uzv.

Baš ga kompliciram.  :/

----------


## elizabet20

predaj knjizicu u 8 h i stici ces valjda na red do 12!
i u 12 na uzv.ja bi tako napravila

----------


## pile

elizabet20,

napravit ću tako, valjda doktorica neće imati ništa protiv.

----------


## mandica

poz

samo da se nadovežem da ti najvjerojatnije neće isti dr raditi pregled i uzv jer su oni raspoređeni ujutro već tko što radi

inače moram dati sve pohvale dr iz vinogradske usprkos nekim zamjerkama, a vjerujte znam što pričam jer sam tamo ležala 4 mj

svi su oni ljudi, ali vrlo stručni i sa zajedničkim ciljem, a to je zdravo dijete što se meni i ostvarilo

----------


## L&L

Da mene netko ne shvati krivo, nemam ja zamjerke uopće na stručnost obavljenog "posla" u vinogradskog - što se toga tiće po meni su super (ovo mi je drugo dijete koje ću ići roditi kod njih, a sada sam i ja bila 4 puta ležala gore), samo neka ponašanja mi se ne sviđa ali to pripisujem ljudskoj psihi i karakteristikama pojedinih osoba.

----------


## little duck

Evo jedno stvarno pozitivno iskustvo. Ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj prosli tjedan, sve je bilo odlicno. Zahvaljujuci odlicnoj babici, doktorici i svima na porodu, ja sam presretna kako je sve proslo. Hvala svima, ja nemam zamjerke...

----------


## dinasta80

rodila prošli tj ,prekrasan porod zahvaljujući dr. bolanči :D

----------


## andiko

joj, kad bi bar dr. Bolanča bio dežuran kad mene krene...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## davorka

Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj prije 3 tjedna. Htjela bih samo pohvaliti ekipu koja mi je bila na porodu: doktorica Tomić, doktor Brletić, sestra Karmela, svi mladi, jako ugodni i spremni saslušati vaše mišljenje. U toku trudova sam sjedila povremeno jer mi je tako bilo lakše, oni su se složili, sve smo se dogovarali oko postupaka. Baš jedno ok iskustvo. Osim njih isto tako pedijatrica na odjelu je super (ne znam ime), sestre, i jedna sestra posebno, mlada s kovrčavom kosom koja je mojoj cimerici pomagala izdojiti se jer je već skoro dobila upalu. Bila je jako uporna, stručna i spremna za pomoć.

----------


## kajsa

> .... i jedna sestra posebno, mlada s kovrčavom kosom koja je mojoj cimerici pomagala izdojiti se jer je već skoro dobila upalu. Bila je jako uporna, stručna i spremna za pomoć.


sestra Zila   :Heart:  
zbilja se trudi oko dojenja

----------


## lilamili

ljudi ja sam očajna, prije par dana sam bila kod svoje gin. i rekla mi je da više ne dolazim kod nje na pregled i ultrazvuk već da idem u Vinograd. za svaki slučaj ( jer da oni bolje znaju i imaju bolji uzv ), sad sam u 32 tj., beba je poprečno, ona kaže da će to najvjerojatnije ić na carski, dala mi uputnice za pregled i uzv u vin. i rekla da se naručim kod njih za dva tjedna, e sad hm, hoće li me htjet tako skoro naručit na uzv jer znam da se to čeka
ma ne znam šta bih rekla osjećam se napušteno i prestrašeno( prošlu trudnoću sam rodila na carski u 35 tj. radi placente previe i prijevremenog puknuća vodenjaka ) i još kad vidim da su doktori u vin. u trudničkoj kao i na uzv svakakvi  po vašim pričama ja sam van sebe

----------


## Marsupilami

lilamili kada nazoves da se narucis za uzv prvo reci da si trudnica i objasni da nisi vec dugo bila na pregledu i da te tvoja doktorica ne zeli vise primiti i ako te moze naruciti cim prije.
Meni je jednom uspjelo, sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## lilamili

hvala na brzom odgovoru   :Kiss:   pokušat ću tako, iako čisto sumnjam da će me primit za dva tjedna kako bi trebali ( odnosno prije jer mi je od pregleda prošlo već četiri dana ), ne znam šta da kažem, očito ću morat i odriješit novčanik i otić kod privatnika da mi srce bude na mjestu jer u našem zdravstvu drugog izbora i nema, ne želim ništa ostavljat slučaju, još ne mogu vjerovat da mi se doc više ne usudi vodit trudnoću do kraja  upravo zbog komplicirane trudnoće  :Sad:  , nemam riječi....

----------


## marka99

ovo još nisam nikada čula :shock: da ti ne želi više voditi trudnoću?!mislim stvarno...no, ako je tako možda je i bolje da odeš u vinogradsku, tamo ćeš se osjećati sigurnija...i potpisujem sve za dr.bolaču i sestru karmelu, prije 2 mjeseca i to zaista nije bio traumatičan porod zahvaljujući njima...

----------


## Marsupilami

> ovo još nisam nikada čula :shock:


Mene je moja otkantala u 17.tj zbog povisenog secera, makar meni ni ne smeta, moja barem prizna da nije sigurna u sebe  :/

----------


## lilamili

a eto ona kaže da je sigurnije da idem u bolnicu na preglede ( ostalo možemo izvuć iz konteksta  :/ ), ja samo jedva čekam da rodim, da sve bude u redu s bebicom i da više nemam posla s doktorima

----------


## L&L

Ja se od 20 tj. trudnoče kontroliram u Vinogradskoj od kada mi je napravljena serklaža, sada sam u 38.tj. tako da već lagano odbrojavam

----------


## lilamili

L&L zar se doista tako dugo čekaju pregledi ( uglavnom više od dva sata kako sam skužila )

----------


## L&L

Pa to ti se meni skoro uvijek desilo.

Kad odem ti ja prošli tjedan u utorak oko 20 do 11, a nema nikoga u čekaonici, već sam mislila da ne rade. Kad ono nema nikoga i u 11 i 10 sam već bila na putu prema doma. SUtra idem opet pa se nadam istoj sreći.

Sretno u čekanju (stvarno nema pravila)

----------


## lilamili

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## L&L

Bila sam danas na pregledu došla oko pola 10 i nešto prije 10 već sjela u auto, tako da je i danas pregled bio ekspresan.

Nije nikoga bilo kada sam došla, ali zato kada sam odlazila već je bilo jedno 6 žena u čekaonici

----------


## lilamili

super!
evo ja se naručila na uzv za 20 to je utorak, zna li tko tko je dežuran utorkom ?

----------


## Marsupilami

Na uzv nema dezurnih doktora, uzv radi doktor koji je slobodan.

Jucer je radio dr. Kuna, MM i ja smo cekali od 11:30 (kada sam bila narucena) pa do 1:30 kada je on stigao tako da se pripremis na cekanje :/

----------


## L&L

Utorkom je dežuran Ivičević - kao doktor je super, meni je uvijek bio nježan na pregledu, a danas mi je skidao i šavove, nisam ništa osjetila, kao pregled sa spekulom

----------


## L&L

Sorry, ja mislila da pitaš na pregledu tko je dežuran utorkom

----------


## Djenka

Rodila prošli tjedan. I ovaj put stvarno pozitivno iskustvo s ambulantom, babicom i ostalima u rađaoni, te mladim, brižnim sestrama na babinjačama i neonatologiji.

----------


## Leilani-m

Meni dr. Butorac privatno vodi trudnoću i imam samo pohvale za njega. Uglađen, profesionalan, objašnjava, pažljiv, pun razumijevanja, stručan (koliko ja kao laik mogu procijeniti), otvoren za komunikaciju, ne iznosi vlastite stavove i komentare o procedurama, željama i vidi se da stvarno voli posao koji radi... Sve u svemu, ima pristup kakav bi trebali imati svi liječnici (pritom ne mislim samo na ginekologe iporodničare) :D 

Bilo bi prekrasno da mi se pogodi da je on dežuran kad budem rađala  :Smile:

----------


## Proud mummy

Bila danas na pregledu kod dr. Butorca, covjek je zbilja zlatan, njezan i ugodan.  :Heart:  
Ali onu kravetinu od sestre koja je sa njime treba udaviti.

----------


## Djenka

> Bila danas na pregledu kod dr. Butorca, covjek je zbilja zlatan, njezan i ugodan.  
> Ali onu kravetinu od sestre koja je sa njime treba udaviti.


Ako misliš na gospođu od kojih 50 godina, jaču, s naočalama, šepa, stekla si pogrešno loš dojam o njoj.

----------


## Anemona

Samo da se nadovežem na sestru u trudničkoj ambulanti. Stvarno ponekad djeluje bezobrazno i ludo, ali u biti je super pozitivna i ugodna žena. A da ne govorimo da je to jedina sestra koja mi je kod svakog pregleda pomogla leči i nakon toga ustati i to na način, to se podrazumijeva.   :Smile:  
Jedino je MM živcirala, jer smo dolazili jako rano na preglede, pa bi bilo u čekaoni cca 4 trudnice i 3 supruga, a ona je onda uvijek več s vrata vikala: "Kada dođu trudnice muževi dignite se!" MM je na to ludio, pa naravno da će ustati i prepustiti mjesto.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mala Mia

ej..ja sam isto bila sad u petak i prošli pet.,ovaj pet.je bila neka mlada sestra i ona punija,a prošli pet. je bila neka dr.sestra(sposobnija od ove dvije )koja nas je sve nabrzinu izredala,urin,tlak,kile i pregled je bio expres....

Zanima me,ako netko zna,jel  se one stalno mijenjaju po danima,stvarno mi se neda opet kod ove dvije...,a Butorac je nešto spominjao da ga netko mijenja slj.pet,pa rađe odem u ponedjeljak :Smile: )

----------


## ely

Vinogradska je super! Dvoje sam rodila tamo i zaista su svi dobri  :D  :D 
Kako je komentirala jedna curka iz sobe  "tamo u rađaoni je kao da si u predsjedničkom apartmanu koliko svi letaju oko tebe"  :D 
U drugoj sam trudnoći u nekoliko navrata ležala tamo pa sam imala prilike upoznati većinu liječnika i ostalog osoblja. Istina je da postoji bitna razlika između sestri s odjela babinjača  i onih u pred i rađaoni (ove u rađaoni su prekrasne i mislim da im sigurno gledaju psihološki profil kod zapošljavanja tamo). Ove s odjela su tak-tak, kako koja al one nisu ni bitne. Sestre od beba su više manje ok, osobito Zila (koja btw nažalost ne može imati djece), a ima ih još dobrih npr. Ivana koja je trenutno na porodiljnom.
Doktori su svi super kao i specijalizanti. Izdvojila bih Butorca koji je osobito nježan, dr.Sabolović -  divna žena. Dr Tučkar je zafrkant, isto dobar, kod Hermana svi žele, a dr Kuna mislim da sad radi na drugom odjelu. Jedino Ivićević hm.. koga se svi boje, zna imati vrlo neugodne, da ne kažem bezobrazne komentare, no ja nisam imala loše iskustvo s njim osim što me je nabrzinu odfikario s UZV. Posebno mi se dopala dr Djaković koja me porađala i masirala mi usput leđa  :Kiss:  Specijalizanti su svi super (dr Bolanča i ostali - ne znam ime nažalost jer nemaju one pločice i super su cure dvije kratke kose). Eto. Ne znam jesam li sve nabrojala, no   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  puse svima ako netko od njih čita forum :D

----------


## ZIMA

> Samo da se nadovežem na sestru u trudničkoj ambulanti. Stvarno ponekad djeluje bezobrazno i ludo, ali u biti je super pozitivna i ugodna žena. A da ne govorimo da je to jedina sestra koja mi je kod svakog pregleda pomogla leči i nakon toga ustati i to na način, to se podrazumijeva.   
> Jedino je MM živcirala, jer smo dolazili jako rano na preglede, pa bi bilo u čekaoni cca 4 trudnice i 3 supruga, a ona je onda uvijek več s vrata vikala: "Kada dođu trudnice muževi dignite se!" MM je na to ludio, pa naravno da će ustati i prepustiti mjesto.


Slažem se - sestra u trudničkoj ambulanti je odlična! A to sa muževima.... na zadnjem pregledu je bila situacija da su tri muža sjedila u čekaoni dok su trudnice stajale  :shock: Nevjerojatno ali istinito. Još me više šokiralo što njihove drage nisu reagirale. Kada sam izašla sa vaganja morala sam zamoliti jednog da mi se digne i dobila pogled ' ako baš moram.... '

----------


## moon&sun

> Vinogradska je super! ...
> 
> ... Jedino Ivićević hm.. koga se svi boje, zna imati vrlo neugodne, da ne kažem bezobrazne komentare, no ja nisam imala loše iskustvo s njim osim što me je nabrzinu odfikario s UZV.


Slažem se, a meni je Ivičević živa guba. Kada sam prvi put bila kod njega na pregledu, ostala sam   :? , ali sam stvorila imunitet, pa mi je taj njegov stil sada.    :Laughing:  .

Isto nisam imala neka loša iskustva s njim, a koliko sam pročitala, na njegovu stručnost nije bilo primjedbi, a mislim da je to najbitnije.

----------


## Cubana

> Slažem se, a meni je Ivičević živa guba.


Čovjek je sve samo ne guba. Kakav mu je riječnik i ponašanje...
Ja ga se ne bojim; ima i on šefa. I etičko vijeće u bolnici.

----------


## andiko

meni je Ivičević prava faca. Nisam se toliko u žitvotu nasmijala....i mene je oprao, a ja mu u facu riknula od smijeha... Ja volim ljude bez dlake na jeziku...jedino je bad što su trudnice ipak jako osjetljive, pa bi trebao s njima malo lakše...

A što se tiče stručnosti....čula sam za njega samo pohvale. Iz više izvora.

----------


## Cubana

> ... Ja volim ljude bez dlake na jeziku...jedino je bad što su trudnice ipak jako osjetljive, pa bi trebao s njima malo lakše...


I kad nisam trudna ne volim da me vrijeđaju.

----------


## Palagruža

Bila sam jutros u trudnickoj u Vinogradskoj i pregledala me dr Sabolovic Rudman. Divna doktorica! Ljubazna, simpaticna, sve mi je objasnila, a ni pregled nije bio pretjerano neugodan. Kako je sezona godisnjih odmora, svaki put kad sam bila me pregledavao drugi doktor: Tuckar, Kuna, Ivicevic. Ni sa kim nisam imala neko traumaticno iskustvo, ali definitivno - Rudman rules! Kad bi mi se bar ona potrefila na porodu.
Ako nekoga zanima njihova politika glede narucivanja na preglede, ovako stvari stoje: ja sam prvi put dosla s 36tj. i narucili me na sljedeci pregled za 2tj. Onda od 38. do 41.tj. narucuju jednom tjedno, i tek kad napunis 41 tj. dolazis svaka dva dana.

----------


## malena15

curke, da li je trudnička ambulanta u vinogradskoj isto ono di se obavlja UZV ili je to negdje drugdje

----------


## nela30

u tom istom hodniku, samo kad dođeš ideš desno. pišeti trudnička ambulanta, moraš se unaprijed naručiti na šaltru ili e-mailom.

----------


## frka

cure, molim vas info za frendicu - ja sam lezala u Vg, ali nikad nisam dolazila u trudnicku itd. Zanima me je li standardna procedura trudnicu koja je usla u 41.tt (danas 40 plus 1) naruciti tek za tjedan dana. jucer je na punih 40tt bila na pregledu - otvorena 1 prst, cerviks nije smeksan, na ctg-u nema trudova i narucili su je tek u sljedeci ponedjeljak - dakle na 41tt. zabrinuta je jer joj prvi ctg nije bio ok (beba je spavala), ali nakon cucnjeva je bio u redu, a zadnji uzv je bio u 5. mjesecu tako da nema pojma niti kolika je procjena bebe niti stanje s plodnom vodom, posteljicom i sl. (nazalost je u bliskom krugu prijatelja nedavno imala tragican slucaj zbog nedijagnosticiranog manjka plodne vode pa je dodatno osjetljiva, a u Vg joj nisu htjeli napraviti uzv). ja sam mislila da se, kad se napuni 40tt, svaka 2 dana ide na amnioskopiju i pregled?! i ako doceka sljedeci ponedjeljak, pretpostavljam da ce je zadrzati u bolnici? kakva je praksa? (na patologiji trudnoce su sa 41tt poceli s indukcijama).


hvala!

----------


## gogaa

> cure, molim vas info za frendicu - ja sam lezala u Vg, ali nikad nisam dolazila u trudnicku itd. Zanima me je li standardna procedura trudnicu koja je usla u 41.tt (danas 40 plus 1) naruciti tek za tjedan dana. jucer je na punih 40tt bila na pregledu - otvorena 1 prst, cerviks nije smeksan, na ctg-u nema trudova i narucili su je tek u sljedeci ponedjeljak - dakle na 41tt. zabrinuta je jer joj prvi ctg nije bio ok (beba je spavala), ali nakon cucnjeva je bio u redu, a zadnji uzv je bio u 5. mjesecu tako da nema pojma niti kolika je procjena bebe niti stanje s plodnom vodom, posteljicom i sl. (nazalost je u bliskom krugu prijatelja nedavno imala tragican slucaj zbog nedijagnosticiranog manjka plodne vode pa je dodatno osjetljiva, a u Vg joj nisu htjeli napraviti uzv). ja sam mislila da se, kad se napuni 40tt, svaka 2 dana ide na amnioskopiju i pregled?! i ako doceka sljedeci ponedjeljak, pretpostavljam da ce je zadrzati u bolnici? kakva je praksa? (na patologiji trudnoce su sa 41tt poceli s indukcijama).
> 
> 
> hvala!


kod njih je takva procedura, može se pitat da li mogu ubrzati stvar sa induciranim porodom ali bolje ne. ja sam poslana doma u 40 tj i naručena za tjedan dana jer je bilo sve ok. puknuo mi je vodenjak nakon 5 dana. znaju preporučiti i sex jer navodno sperma potiče trudove

----------


## frka

hvala, gogaa!

ma nije njoj do indukcije... samo ju je trta jer uzv nije radjen od 5. mjeseca pa se brine da li je sve ok... a rade li uzv da procijene bebu i vide polozaj prije radjaone? pretpostavljam da to moraju... nije bas isto roditi bebu od 3,5 i 4,5 kg...

----------


## frka

evo da javim - frendica je rodila prije tjedan dana - bebac 3900g i 56cm! potpuno prirodno, bez epiziotomije i zahvaljuje se babici i ostatku osoblja koji su to omogucili! bas lijepo da se stanje u HR rodilistima mic po mic popravlja!

----------


## mirela123

Preporučam dr. Grbavca i dr. Djaković u vinogradskoj. tri puta sam rodila tamo i imam samo riječi hvale za cijelo osoblje.

----------


## Tetka

Operirao me dr.Ivičević, hitan carski u ponoć, zakon doktor!!!

----------


## mala-vila

ivičević....mrzim ga! a i sebe sto se nisam snasla

----------


## Isobela

Pozdrav svima! ja isto namjeravam roditi u vinogradskoj (termin je 22.01), pa se malo informiram o svemu. Čitam samo loše o Ivičeviću, da je vulgaran i svašta nešto, u čemu je zapravo stvar s njim, ne kužim, a već ga se  bojim?
P.S. po čemu se gleda pripadnost bolnici, jer po osobnoj spadam u vinogradsku, a po stvarnom mjestu gdje živim u Petrovu, da se pravim luda?

----------


## frka

nemoj se bojati Ivicevica... kod njega je stvar da ima svojih dana kad izvali sve i svasta i zna biti neugodan (sto naravno nikako nije u redu), ali samo treba nastojati u tom trenu ostati smiren, ne se preplasiti nego lijepo odbrusiti istom mjerom ili presutiti bez previse uzbudjivanja... mislim...njegovo ponasanje u nekim slucajevima stvarno nije u redu, ali stvarno ga ne treba uzimati k srcu jer se ocito tu nista nece promijeniti. ali ako zagusti u bilo kojem pogledu - zakomplicira se porod i sl., he's THE MAN kojega mozes pozeljeti - strucnjak i pol!
koliko sam vidjela, osobito je osjetljiv na trudnice koje su nakupile hrpu kila u trudnoci - njih ne stedi s nelijepim komentarima jer te kilograme cesto dovodi u vezu s trudnickim dijabetesom i strasno je ljut sto si zene takvo nesto dopustaju (mada trudnicki dijabetes ne mora imati apsolutno nikakve veze s kg). navodno mu je brat za kojeg se brinuo imao dijabetes pa ga to tangira u srce...

inace, dugo sam lezala u Vg i moram reci da je Ivicevic zapravo zaista dobra i topla srca - nacin na koji se pobrinuo za neke slucajeve dok ih drugi nisu fermali pola posto me uvjerio u to... ali da zna biti neugodan, definitivno zna... mada ja u valjda 60 vizita niti jedan jedini put s njim nisam imala neugodno iskustvo...

----------


## Isobela

Frka, thanks!

----------


## Pesa

Ja tamo nisam imala problema sa doktorima zato su sestre druga priča.Ima ih divnih ali se pripremi da će biti tako bezobraznih koje misle da su pobrale svu pamet svijeta.
moj savjet da poneses koju pelenu u bolnicu jel se meni dogodilo da mi sestre donjela dijete na dojenje koje je bilo ukakano pa kada sam je molila da mi presvuće djete prije jela rekla da ga prvo nahranim.Nakon toga sam je još dva puta zvala i rekla da mi presvuće dijete nakon hranjenja naravno ona me samo pogledala i zatvorila vrata od sobe.Na kraju sam posudila pelenu od cimerice i sama presvukla dijete.

----------


## Mama Martina

Slažem se s Frkom u svezi Ivičevića. Stvarno zna biti svakakav, neugodan i slično. Ali, on je mene spasio! Rađala sam 46 sati i da nije bilo njega nitko ne bi napravio hitan UZV i vidio da ne mogu roditi jer se djetetu glava okrenula i ne može izaći van. Napravio je tada hitan carski i sve je bilo hvala Bogu OK. Samo sam njemu bila zahvalna što me "spasio od muka" i što je s mojom bebom sve OK.

----------


## mala-vila

ivičević je meni "dijagnosticirao" cistu u trbuhu, bez objašnjenja, na temelju pogleda, odmah poslije poroda. od ciste ništa, crijeva su mi izašla od velikog trbuha, poslije se sve povuklo, ali toliko o njegovoj stručnosti. njegovu "kulturu" ponašanja neću ni komentirati

----------


## leptiric_zg

POzdrav. Tražim i tražim, valjda smijem ovdje pitati. Na preporuku mog ginekologa rekao je da se javim 2.1. u TA, tada ću biti 35+4. Cerviks skraćen. Zatvorena. Na moje pitanje kako da se pojavim kad se moram naručiti, on kaže da nema se vremena za naručivanje ( i u papire piše pregled za 2 tjedna) i samo kažem da me probada. da su dužni pregledat me. Kako da se ponašam? Pravim se luda sjednem i čekam ili što? Molim vas pomozite mi. Hvala.

----------


## Lucas

moj savjet ti je da se odeš gore naručiti...ja sam danas bila gore (38tj) i lijepo me sestra naručila idući utorak.... jesu, dužni su te primiti,ali otresat će se na tebe,ne na tvog ginekologa...
uostalom, ako si za 2 tj.naručena kod njega, zašto nema vemena za naručivanje u bolnici?

----------


## leptiric_zg

Ne,  ja više ne idem kod njega, nego kontrola u bolnici za 2tjedna. Kao je njegova preporuka. Pa da zato i pitam, jer mi se ne da trpit izdrndavanja na mene. A opet gledam ako je gin rekao da se nema vremena za naručivanje da je rekao to s razlogom. Ne znam ni sama.

----------


## Lucas

koliko ja znam, sa 38 tj dođeš gore s uputnicom za pregled i oni te naruče idući tjedan (znači u 39tj) na kontrolni pregled. e onda ti nakon pregleda,oni savjetuju dal ćeš doći za 2 dana,4 dana ili za tjedan dana opet na kontrolu....s novom uputnicom opet....

----------


## leptiric_zg

Da ali moj gin tvrdi da ja neću dočekat 37TT zato kaže da zasjednem i čekam da me prime. Poslala sam im mail jutros na narucivanje@, čekam odgovor, Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## kloolk

Ubacujem se s pitanjem, kako se naručim za prvi pregled, moram ići u bolnicu da bi se naručila (kako sam shvatila iz posta Lucas) ili mogu telefonom? Ili jednostavno dođem s uputnicom? Leptirić_zg molim te javi kako je prošlo to s mailom, jesi im proslijedila i uputnicu?

----------


## Lucas

nadam se da će se Leptirić_zg javiti sa pozitivnim vjestima, meni su rekli (i ginićka i frendica koja je gore nedavno rodila) da se ide gore k njima s uputnicom jer se nemože preko telefona  :Evil or Very Mad: 

a pošto je to bila prilika da se stariji sin i ja provozamo vlakom do Zagreba (i napravimo mali izlet hehehe) prošetali smo se do gore.... 

iskreno, bilo bi puno lakše i jednostavnije da se može telefonom i malilom, pogotovo za one trudnice koje nemogu/nesmiju hodat toliko....

sretno svima, mene panika lovi jer sam naručena u utorak kod onog "divnog" doktrora  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kloolk

Ja sam mislila čak za pregled uzeti taxi jer imam putovati tramvajem bar sat vremena a ne bi smjela sa svojim visokim tlakom. A opet, ne želim, niti mogu plaćati neznamnijakolikokuna taxija samo da bi došla gore i naručila se, koma. Lucas sretno u utorak, možda doktoru taj dan grah dobro padne  :Wink:

----------


## crvic

samo da vas malo utjesim, utorkom radi i dr gall, mlada doktorica, jako ljubazna i puna strpljenja. mozda izbjegnete dr ivicevica  :Smile:

----------


## lella.I.B

mene je porodio dr.Kuna prije 18,5god. i bio je divan, strpljiv, smiren, čak raspoložen i za zezanje...eto, sve pohvale njemu!! i svakako moram spomenuti i prof. Hermana koji, na žalost, više nije u Vinogradskoj. vodio je moje dvije trudnoće i zbog njega sam osjećala sigurnost.  :Smile:

----------


## Isobela

Nakon pregleda kod dr. Ivičevića mogu samo reći da mi je čovjek skroz OK, normalan, pregled me nista nije bolio, sve mi je rekao što me je zanimalo i objasnio kako sada stvari stoje, za razliku od doktorice Vranješ, koja mi ni riječ nije rekla, izašla sam s njenog pregleda bez ijedne nove informacije, a i pregled mi je bio poprilično neugodan, tako da se nadam da cu i sljedeći put potrefiti Ivičevića  :Smile:

----------


## Lucas

da, definitivno se slažem...i prošli tjedan sam bila kod njega i iznenadila se koliko je blag i nježan i ljubazan bio, čak sam išla provjeravati na povjesti bolesti jel to zaista bio on, al reko,valjda mu je taj dan grah tako pao....al danas opet ista priča,...ljubazan, ugodan, nasmijan, sve mi objasnio, prijatan, još se ispričavao ako će me malo zaboljeti ali mora me pregledati .... stvarno, da ne povjeruješ....

----------


## samoJa

Pozzzz, ako netko zna bila bi zahvalna na odg.i pomoći, naime u 12mj 2011g. bila sam na kiretaži u Vinogradskoj zbog ploda koji se prestao razvijati u 8tj  :Sad:  Doktori kod kojih sam bila su dr.Lepušić i Dr.Vukšić ???? ako sam dobro zapamtila prezime, no u potpisu otpisnice stoji potpis dr.Kraljevića za kojeg sam čula da je odličan, mene zanima dali su oni i u tr.ambulanti i kod poroda ili ? Meni je termin poroda 25.12. ali sam več sad prst otvorena i imam problem sa visokim tlakom pa sam naručena u 35tj na kontrolu , danas je 34. pa me zanima što više inf. Hvala

----------


## mala-vila

> da, definitivno se slažem...i prošli tjedan sam bila kod njega i iznenadila se koliko je blag i nježan i ljubazan bio, čak sam išla provjeravati na povjesti bolesti jel to zaista bio on, al reko,valjda mu je taj dan grah tako pao....al danas opet ista priča,...ljubazan, ugodan, nasmijan, sve mi objasnio, prijatan, još se ispričavao ako će me malo zaboljeti ali mora me pregledati .... stvarno, da ne povjeruješ....



Ma da? :Shock: 
Kod mene sve suprotni dojmovi, doduše bilo je to prije više od 2god, skoro 3. Ne bi se cudila da je promjenio ponašanje jer je dobio kakvu opomenu

----------


## frka

> Pozzzz, ako netko zna bila bi zahvalna na odg.i pomoći, naime u 12mj 2011g. bila sam na kiretaži u Vinogradskoj zbog ploda koji se prestao razvijati u 8tj  Doktori kod kojih sam bila su dr.Lepušić i Dr.Vukšić ???? ako sam dobro zapamtila prezime, no u potpisu otpisnice stoji potpis dr.Kraljevića za kojeg sam čula da je odličan, mene zanima dali su oni i u tr.ambulanti i kod poroda ili ? Meni je termin poroda 25.12. ali sam več sad prst otvorena i imam problem sa visokim tlakom pa sam naručena u 35tj na kontrolu , danas je 34. pa me zanima što više inf. Hvala


vjerovatno misliš na dr. Vukovića. svojedobno je bio u trudničkoj ambulanti, a dežuran je i u rađaoni pa ako ti se potrefi - super!

mala-vila, ako se ne varam, dr. Ivičević je otišao u mirovinu (btw, i meni je ostao u pozitivnom sjećanju (za razliku od Košecke), a duuuugo sam ležala na odjelu. ali favorit mi je definitivno dr. Butorac  :Smile: - ne znam što bi bilo s nama da nije bilo njega).

----------


## samoJa

Danas sam dobila termin, naručena sam 22.11. od 8-11, el znas tko je tada u ambulanti?

----------


## Stroganof

Igrom slučaja bila sam završila zbog jakih bolova u 25 tt kod dr. Grbavca i mogu reći samo sve najbolje. Pregledalo me dosta doktora u trudnoći, ali on je daleko ispred svih na 1. mjestu. Pažljiv, stručan, human, temeljit.

----------


## samoJa

Evo ja danas bila prvi puta u TA u Vinogradskoj i oduševila se, čekala sam samo sat vremena doktro i sestra super, jako ljubazni, doktor detaljan baš sam se oduševila.

----------


## gugolina

U Vinogradskoj sam rodila prije 10 mjeseci i išla bih tamo opet!

----------


## tikica_69

Da *frka*, Ivičević je od 01.10. u mirovini. Meni osobno je on puno značio u vrijeme kad sam ležala gore zbog gubitka jednog ploda. Iskreno, nikada ga nisam čula u tih 22 dana da je bio bezobrazan u toj mjeri da su žene plakale kako se gore priča već je tu i tamo znao nabaciti kakav sarkastičan komentar ali ja na takve znam odgovoriti jer nisam baš osjetljiv tip trudnice  :Smile: 
Od doktora bi mogla izdvojiti Grbavca i Tučkara kao moje favorite, Grbavca jer mi bio podrška i na Humanoj na 5. katu i sada na Patologiji trudnoće a Tučkara jer me davno porodio s mojim Damijanom i stvarno je bio divan na porodu. Naravno i ostali doktori su mi sasvim u redu, uopće nemam nikakvih zamjerki, ali kada bi mogla birati, njih bi i na ovom porodu.

----------


## samoJa

Po meni su svi ok, sad kak lezim tu,sve sam ih vidla al izdvajam definitivno dr.Kosec i dr.Tuckara

----------


## gogaa

izdvojila bih i Dr. Ivku Djaković naravno uz spomenutog Grbavca. Mada mi je i Dr. Ozren Grgić ostao u lijepom sjećanju kao i Dr. Ivan Brlečić koji mi je radio amniocentezu, sve detaljno objasnio i pokazao šaleći se cijelo vrijeme

----------


## sejla

cure iz mpo, jeste li i u trudnoći išle koji put na uzv i pregled na mpo odjel, ili dolje na ginekologiji? u 32tt sam, a ovaj mjesec moram pregled obavit u bolnici jer mi je soc gin na godišnjem pa nisam mogla dobiti termin...pa nezz jel bolje da odem kod njih ili na ginekologiju.....

----------


## frka

sejla, nema razloga da ideš na MPO odjel - trudnoća se vodi kao i svaka druga i ne razlikuje se od drugih samo zato što je oplodnja bila izvantjelesna  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Hvala frka  :Smile:  Ma slažem se, naravno da je to trudnoća kao i svaka druga, samo me zanimalo je li možda koja od vas i u trudnoći išla gore na uzv.

----------


## Ayan

> ...izdvojila bih i Dr. Ivku Djaković naravno uz spomenutog Grbavca...


ova žena je anđeo. ne znam više kaj da velim za nju, osim da ću coprat da mi bude na porodu, jer je žena doktorica kakvu treba potražiti.  :fige:

----------


## Franny

i meni je sad na ovom porodu bila dr. Djaković  :Wink: . iako su porod obavile u većini slučajeva babice. tj. ne, odradila sam ga ja većinom, hehehe. a dr. Rudman mi je krenula inducirati porod. ma svi su mi gore ostali u predivnom sjećanju. ležala sam gore u 6 navrata po 6-12 dana i ne znam koga bih posebno izdvojila jer su svi predobri, puni razumijevanja, nisu bahati (osim dr. I. koji je znao biti dosta neugodan prema nekima, ponekad i prema meni, ali ne toliko da me baci u suze, nego da mu odgovorim), objasne ti ako ti što nije jasno, a takve su i sestre...tako da, ako bih ikada ponovno morala birati i odlučivati, definitivno bi vinogradska bila moj prvi i zadnji izbor  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Vinogradska je moj izbor već treći puta i imam samo riječi pohvale za sve liječnike i sestre. Malo mi je Bilandžija nadrkanovička ali ne mogu baš svi biti savršeni  :Grin:

----------


## Ayan

dr. marija jukić - nije baš ostavila neki dojam na mene. sve je objasnila što sam pitala, ali mi je malko tu mač ispala živac, ne volim kad ljudi okreću s očima i nervozni su. prvi puta sam kod nje, ne znam jel inače ovakva ili je samo imala loš dan.

----------


## martincius

Ako tko zna, molila bih raspored dezurnih doktora u TA ovaj i iduci tjedan (ako se mijenja raspored, to nemam pojma)?

----------


## joanna0203

Dr. Rudman radi u poliklinici Vili i super je.

----------


## Franny

> dr. marija jukić - nije baš ostavila neki dojam na mene. sve je objasnila što sam pitala, ali mi je malko tu mač ispala živac, ne volim kad ljudi okreću s očima i nervozni su. prvi puta sam kod nje, ne znam jel inače ovakva ili je samo imala loš dan.


nije ti inače takva, uvijek je bila ljubazna, s osmijehom, sve objasni, blaga, umiruje...to su moji dojmovi nje. naravno, svaki čovjek ima i "onaj" dan....

----------


## Ayan

mislim da je žena imala "onaj" dan. :Smile: 
inače mi je jako dobar dojam ostavio dr. brlečić i dr.rudman mi je jako draga.

----------


## Ivček

> mislim da je žena imala "onaj" dan.
> inače mi je jako dobar dojam ostavio dr. brlečić i dr.rudman mi je jako draga.


Dr. Rudman mi je bila odlična a nadam se da ću jednoga dana uspjeti zaboraviti dr. Brlečića.

----------


## mishekica

Meni se nitko od doktora nikad nije predstavio. Znam samo ono dvoje koje sam vidjela u TA (i to zbog žiga na nalazu, inače ni to ne bih znala).

Zna li netko kako se zove:
- doktorica (mislim da je plava, 40+ godina) koja hoda okolo u nekoj sponzorskoj majici  :lool: 
- mlada lijepa doktorica kovrčave smeđe kose
- mladi doktor Dalmatinac

----------


## ekoi

> nije ti inače takva, uvijek je bila ljubazna, s osmijehom, sve objasni, blaga, umiruje...to su moji dojmovi nje. naravno, svaki čovjek ima i "onaj" dan....


Da si ja na svom radnom  mjestu dozvolim imati "onaj dan", bio bi mi to zadnji dan.

----------


## matahari

Baš si se "raspištoljila" s detaljima... :Laughing: 





> Meni se nitko od doktora nikad nije predstavio. Znam samo ono dvoje koje sam vidjela u TA (i to zbog žiga na nalazu, inače ni to ne bih znala).
> 
> Zna li netko kako se zove:
> - doktorica (mislim da je plava, 40+ godina) koja hoda okolo u nekoj sponzorskoj majici 
> - mlada lijepa doktorica kovrčave smeđe kose
> - mladi doktor Dalmatinac

----------


## mishekica

> Baš si se "raspištoljila" s detaljima...


Za ovu prvu sam saznala kako se zove.  :Grin:

----------


## ekoi

Dajte mi molim vas pojasnite - čitala sam ovdje da sada posjete ulaze u subu a da vaša beba tada nije s vama, nego je odnesu. Znači posjeta ne vidi bebu? I da posjetu može doći samo 1 osoba? Znači li to da moj muž ne može sa sobom dovesti naše prvo dijete da vidi svoju seku? Znači li to da 3 dana ja neću vidjeti svoje prvo malo dijete?

----------


## mishekica

Ekoi, zar ti nisam ja već odgovorila na to pitanje na onoj drugoj temi?  :Confused: 

Dolazi SAMO jedna osoba, na samo pola sata (16:30-17:00). Beba tada bude u sobi, osim ako ti tražiš da je odnesu ili ako, nedajbože, ima nekakav zdravstveni problem pa mora primati terapiju.
Djeca ne smiju dolaziti u posjete, ali to ti valjda nije teško za razumjeti - djeca, pogotovo vrtićka, prenose koješta i besmisleno je ugrožavati bebe. Jasno da je tebi preteško biti bez starijeg djeteta par dana, ali to je cijena rooming-ina...  :Undecided:

----------


## princessmo

a postoje li još posjete tamo u hodniku, da npr.zamolim da mi uzmu bebu i vidim se s mužem i starijim djetetom tamo gdje su bile prije posjete?

----------


## Ayan

ne može.
u hodniku su posjete za patologiju i njima može doći koliko god ljudi hoće na sat vremena.
babinjače posjete primaju u sobi, isključivo jedna osoba ( ne može npr. dvije osobe po 15 min. svaka), i posjete su 30 min. bebu ne odnose nego je s tobom 24 sata, osobito ne kad su posjete.
naravno uvijek možeš pitati za ovo što želiš, ali ne vjerujem da će proći, jer nisu niti mojim cimericama koje su imale djecu izašli u susret.
također djeci do 10 godina života su zabranjene posjete na odjel babinjača.

----------


## ekoi

> Ekoi, zar ti nisam ja već odgovorila na to pitanje na onoj drugoj temi? 
> 
> sori, ako jesi, zaboravila sam. koncentracija i pamćenje mi je zadnjih dana ravna nuli. 
> 
> Dolazi SAMO jedna osoba, na samo pola sata (16:30-17:00). Beba tada bude u sobi, osim ako ti tražiš da je odnesu ili ako, nedajbože, ima nekakav zdravstveni problem pa mora primati terapiju.
> Djeca ne smiju dolaziti u posjete, ali to ti valjda nije teško za razumjeti - djeca, pogotovo vrtićka, prenose koješta i besmisleno je ugrožavati bebe. Jasno da je tebi preteško biti bez starijeg djeteta par dana, ali to je cijena rooming-ina...


znam ja koji su razlozi za zabranu posjeta djeci, ali kao i mnogo toga u vrlom nam našem zdravstvu - i ovo je krajnje nehumano i ponižavajuće za obitelj. kad samo gledam sve one divne slike žena u drugim zemljama koje rađaju u bolnici ili doma uz cijelu obitelj i psa u pozadini, ne znam dal da se na ovo smijem ili plačem. isprike na mojoj trenutnoj frustriranosti, ali moram ići pripremiti svoje prvo dijete i objasniti joj da ni mene ni seku neće moć vidjet najmanje 3 dana bez da se osjeća manje vrijednom i nepoželjnom - zbog bakterija.

----------


## princessmo

Ovo ide iz krajnosti u krajnost...  :Shock:  Od onih strašnih grupnih posjeta u hodniku kad su dolazila cijela plemena - bake, strine, ujne, tete, stričevi, susjedi, kumovi, prijatelji i parade cvijeća, vijenaca, balona, naguravanja pred staklom s hrpom fotića do jedne osobe u sobi... hmmmmm.....preživjet ćemo tri dana (nadam se ne duže), ali stvarno ne zna kaj da kažem...

----------


## Ayan

nema više pokazivanja beba kroz staklo.

----------


## Franny

uhh, vidim štošta se promijenilo u par mjeseci  :Undecided:

----------


## Stroganof

Ako još uvijek tamo radi, dr Grbavac, odličan ginekolog i još bolji pristup pacijentu. Svaka čast!

----------


## sejla

Znate li tko je od doktora sutra na uzv-u? U petak je dr Brlečić?

----------


## Franny

ponedjeljkom je dr. Košec i još netko, nisam ziher, mislim ona dr. s dva prezimena na R.

da, dr. Grbavac još radi.

----------


## saf

> Od onih strašnih grupnih posjeta u hodniku kad su dolazila cijela plemena - bake, strine, ujne, tete, stričevi, susjedi, kumovi, prijatelji i parade cvijeća, vijenaca, balona, naguravanja pred staklom


 :Laughing: aaaaaaahahahaha

----------


## Inesz

> ponedjeljkom je dr. Košec i još netko, nisam ziher, mislim ona dr. s dva prezimena na R.
> 
> 
> da, dr. Grbavac još radi.


je li dr Rudman?

----------


## saf

> je li dr Rudman?


Dr.Radovic-Radovcic

----------


## Begonija

Rodila sam prije 3 mjeseca. Na porodu je bio dr. Ivan Grbavac i sestra Irina.
Dream team. Toliko empatije od medicinskog osoblja nisam očekivala.
Rodila veliku bebu, bez intervencija, a ja sam vrlo sitna.
Trudove odradila na pilates lopti,a sestra Irina mi je masirala međicu pri izgonu.

----------


## saf

> Rodila sam prije 3 mjeseca. Na porodu je bio dr. Ivan Grbavac i sestra Irina.
> Dream team. Toliko empatije od medicinskog osoblja nisam očekivala.
> Rodila veliku bebu, bez intervencija, a ja sam vrlo sitna.
> Trudove odradila na pilates lopti,a sestra Irina mi je masirala međicu pri izgonu.


Joj ja se isto nadam dream teamu sa loptom i masiranjem međice  :fige:

----------


## sejla

I ja sam rodila prije malo više od 3 mjeseca. Prema meni su svi bili super (ležala 3 tjedna), pohvala cijelom osoblju Vinogradske, ali posebno bih istaknula dr Brlečića i dr Grgića.

----------


## gogaa

> ponedjeljkom je dr. Košec i još netko, nisam ziher, mislim ona dr. s dva prezimena na R.
> 
> da, dr. Grbavac još radi.


Dr. Ivka dijakovic bila je prije cc 2 mj

----------


## sarasvati

Dr. Koscec, Grbavac, Brlecic, Grgic, Dijakovic, Radovic-Radovcic...

Citala sam sto pise o pojedinima..ali evo, to mi postaje jako aktualna tema. Morat cu uskoro i u TA, a odluka je pala - rodit cu u Vinogradskoj.
Zanimaju me vasa sjecanja, starija i novija iskustva.

----------


## sarasvati

Nitko?  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

O tema koja i mene zanima. Dva ginića su mi već preporučila Košec i još jednu doktoricu koje se ne mogu sad više sjetiti... Ali navodno kod Košec u TA bude gužva

----------


## Tanči

Nisam rodila u Vinogradskoj, ali imam iskustvo s dr Ivičevićem i meni je on super doktor.
Istina je da ima specifičnu spiku. Ali prema meni nikad nije bio bezobrazan. Uvijek uljudan, stručan i odgovori na sva pitanja.
Jednom davno kad sam s krvarenjem u trudnoći došla k njemu, a on se taman presvukao da ide doma poslije noćnog dežurstva samo mi je rekao da pričekam par minuta i da će doći u ordinaciju.
I fakat je došao za pet minuta koliko mu je trebalo da se ponovno presvuče u bolničku odjeću.
I sve što mi je rekao i napravio je tako i bilo i zahvalna sam mu na tome.
Po mom iskustvu je on jako stručan doktor.

----------


## Gabi25

Dr. Ivicevic je u penziji. 
Sarasvati i Vrci sto vas zanima? Kojeg doktora preporučamo ili?

----------


## Vrci

Da, ja bih htjela kod nekog tko je ok (zbog mpo trudnoće, mirovanja i svega). Kažu da se kod narudžbe može zatražiti pregled kod pojedinog doktora, pa da probam  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam ležala na odjelu 7 tjedana i mislim da sam upoznala sve doktore, a od onih koji rade u trudničkoj preporučam dr. Tučkara, dr. Grgića i dr. Rudman. Vrci na spomen mpo trudnoće svi će biti ekstra oprezni, barem je tako bilo u mom slučaju.

----------


## saf

Dr. Tučkar je ostavio dobar dojam na mene. Bila sam kod njega samo jedan put i bio je pristupačan i stručan

----------


## sarasvati

Dolazak u TA i odabir doktora naravno nema nikakve veze s doktorom koji će nam biti na porodu, jel tako? Na porodu će biti osoba koja u to vrijeme radi. Dakle, ja zapravo biram doktora za TA da mi taj dio prođe ugodnije?

----------


## Kloto

Tijekom trudnoće bila sam hospitalizitana u vinogradskoj dva puta, iskustva s gotovo svim liječnicima su super. Trudnoću mi je vodil dr Košec - o njoj imam samo riječi hvale.

Nakon poroda su mi bile bitnije sestre - a ima ih nekoliko koje su zbija od velike pomoći što se tiče svega, naročito dojenja.

----------


## Kloto

Ima samo jedan catch - ako zelite epiduralnu, probati ce sve samo da vam je izbjegnu dati. Sve moje bolnicke cimerice i ja smo imale skoro istu situaciju. I nijednoj od nas nisu dali na kraju.

----------


## Gabi25

> Dolazak u TA i odabir doktora naravno nema nikakve veze s doktorom koji će nam biti na porodu, jel tako? Na porodu će biti osoba koja u to vrijeme radi. Dakle, ja zapravo biram doktora za TA da mi taj dio prođe ugodnije?



Upravo tako, sto se tiče doktora na porodu ovisi u čiju smjenu upadnes. A na samom porodu su čini mi se važnije babice, osim ako nije carski u pitanju.

----------


## frka

ja bih u TA pokušala izbjeći dr. Košec - em je gužva za poludit, em je ona daleko najgrublja od dr-a tamo. ima stvarno super dr-a u Vg, ali koliko vidim, većina ih nije u TA. od onih navedenih ovdje, ja bih pokušala upasti kod dr. Rudman (a za Grgića nisam ziher koji je - je li to onaj mladi crni?).

----------


## Gabi25

Frka Grgić nije crn, a za godine mi je teško procijeniti, uglavnom nije skroz mlad. Ti misliš na onog sa dalmatinskim naglaskom? Ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zove

----------


## frka

e da, na njega sam mislila. nije mi jasno kako ne znam koji je grgić kad sam već inventar bila tamo  :Smile:  bio je i jedan niži, plavkast - odgovara li taj opisu?

općenito su mi gore super bili dr. Gall, Vuković, Soljačić (koja malo strože izgleda, ali zapravo je krasna), Bolanča, Grbavac, Butorac i već spomenuta Rudman. ali masa njih je primarno na drugim odjelima. a o umirovljenom Ivičeviću se svašta pričalo i istina je da je znao biti izrazito neugodan, za što nema opravdanja, ali vjerujte mi da se taj čovjek maksimalno trudio za najpotrebitije koje su drugi znali zaobilaziti u širokom luku (bila je žena kojoj je dijete direkt išlo u Nazorovu nakon poroda kojoj je jedino on posvećivao pažnju, a vidjela sam i slučaj prebacivanja u drugu bolnicu kad je Ivičević trčao s dekom u ruci vičući na druge nije li ih sram što se nisu pobrinuli za nju kako treba).

----------


## Gabi25

E taj već bliže odgovara opisu. 
Butorca znam sa ginekologije ali on npr ni jednom nije bio u viziti na patologiji/rodilištu kad sam ja bila tamo. Niti dr. Soljacic.
E da, zaboravila sam mladu doktoricu Djakovic, jako draga i ugodna, bas prije svega čovjek a onda tek doktor.  Mislim da i ona radi u TA jedan dan.

----------


## frka

jao, kako sam Djaković zaboravila - divnaaaaaaa je!

dok sam ja bila, Butorac i Soljačić su bili i gore (povremeno). ali znam da je Butorac u međuvremenu specijalizirao onkologiju pa je možda promijenjen raspored. njega pak najviše volem  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ima samo jedan catch - ako zelite epiduralnu, probati ce sve samo da vam je izbjegnu dati. Sve moje bolnicke cimerice i ja smo imale skoro istu situaciju. I nijednoj od nas nisu dali na kraju.


meni su ju nudili bez problema, zaprimio me dr. Grgić (koji mi je bio super). čim sam spomenula epiduralnu rekao je da mi ne treba jer se dobro otvaram i porod će ići brzo, ali na kraju mi je dozvolio da odlučim kad dođem u boks. uzeli su mi krv za pretrage, ali mi zaista nije trebala jer sam nakon dva sata u boksu bila otvorena 8cm. 
nije mi nitko radio probleme za epiduralnu, iako na odjelu babinjača su cure pričale da su tražile i nisu dobile a imale su poprilično duge porode.




> Upravo tako, sto se tiče doktora na porodu ovisi u čiju smjenu upadnes. A na samom porodu su čini mi se važnije babice, osim ako nije carski u pitanju.


ovo potpisujem. 
meni je doktorica na porodu samo masirala trbuh i šivala me, sve ostalo je babica radila.

----------


## Vrci

Hm, vidim da se sad spomenulo za Košec - ja sam do sad samo dobra iskustva s njom pročitala...

I na kraju opet ne znam kod koga se naručiti  :Laughing:

----------


## matahari

> jao, kako sam Djaković zaboravila - divnaaaaaaa je!
> 
> dok sam ja bila, Butorac i Soljačić su bili i gore (povremeno). ali znam da je Butorac u međuvremenu specijalizirao onkologiju pa je možda promijenjen raspored. njega pak najviše volem


Je, Butorac se bazirao na onkologiju.

----------


## Lotta81

Provela sam tjedan dana na patologiji trudnoće u Vg i moram reći da sam ugodno iznenađena. Očekivala sam tipični hrvatski bolnički tretman tipa ti si tamo broj i bolje na pitaj ništa. Međutim sestre su zaista ok, a dr isto. Od dr. koje sam tamo najviše susretala (i izbombardirala ih sa hrpom pitanja, nedoumica, mojih fiks ideja), su bili dr. Košec , dr. Vuković i dr. Rudman. Svi su mi na sva pitanja odgovorili i tretirali me kao osobu a ne broj koji treba odraditi. Krajem mjeseca opet ću morati na tjedan dana tamo i iskreno se nadam da je moj prvi dojam bio ispravan.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja bih, iskreno, najrađe izbjegla odlaske u TA  :Smile:  Ovih dana ču se odgegati pogledati kad radi koji doktor. Pa barem izabrati ono što mi je dopušteno birati.

----------


## Vrci

Daj onda tu napisi kad koji dr radi u TA, bilo bi super  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Hm, vidim da se sad spomenulo za Košec - ja sam do sad samo dobra iskustva s njom pročitala...
> 
> I na kraju opet ne znam kod koga se naručiti


moj prijedlog ti je petak kad je dr. Rudman.

----------


## Bluebella

dali netko zna možda babice iz vinogradske? mene jako zanima koja mi je babica bila na porodu, imam ju na slici pa mogu poslati na pp.
saznala sam koja je doktorica bila, sad me zanima koja je babica bila pa da kompletiram sliku i priču.

----------


## sarasvati

Mogla bih doznati ime samo jedne babice i to samo ako je tvoja bila jaaako mlada. 

A koja ti je doktorica bila?

----------


## Bluebella

> Mogla bih doznati ime samo jedne babice i to samo ako je tvoja bila jaaako mlada. 
> 
> A koja ti je doktorica bila?


babica je starija prosijeda gospođa  :Smile: 
dr je Tena Kovačević (specijalizantica)

----------


## mitovski

Meni je bila starija babica, predivna žena...jedina svijetla točka mog poroda...ne znam smijem li ime javno?

----------


## mitovski

A ustvari zašto ne, ovdje se spominju imena...predivna babica je Blaženka Sumpor...kasnije mi je dolazila u sobu vidjeti kako mi ide dojenje i pomoći oko dojenja...na porodu smo se jako zbližile

----------


## Inesz

meni dvije predivne mlade babice-Viktorija i Kornelija i predivna babica Martina na prijemu.

----------


## doanna

lagani up date, danas sam bila na pregledu u TA i nigdje ne piše koji je doktor kada dežuran i kako mi je sestra rekla, navodno se TA u Vg ukida

----------


## Inesz

cure, kako to mislite da se trudnička ambulanta ukida?

----------


## Vrci

Pisala sam na temi rodilište

Od petka ne naručuju nove trudnice u TA, samo se dolazi tamo na porod. Nešto vezano uz ove promjene nakon štrajka, zbog rada u smjenama, ne znam točno. Uglavnom očito nemaju dovoljno doktora, a više neće raditi prekovremene i slično.

Ne rade ni druge ambulante u Vinogradskoj trenutno

Ovako kažu da je do daljeg, možda se nešto i promijeni

----------


## Inesz

mislim da je sve vezano uz zdravstvenu zaštitu trudnica izuzeto od štrajka. dakle, kao što ne smiju štrajkati na onkologiji ili pedijatriji tako ne smiju štrajkati ni liječnici uključeni u tercijarnu zdravstvenu zaštitu trudnica.

----------


## Vrci

Nije to vezano uz štrajk, nego posljedica novih uvođenja rada. ono što im sad žele uvesti smjenski rad,a nemaju dovoljno osoblja da pokriva porode, carske, ostale stvari i TA.

Navodno je došao neki dopis iz Ministarstva, nakon toga je došlo do prestanka naručivanja u TA

I kao, to će biti dio rasterećivanja bolnica, da se uredne trudnoće do termina vode kod primarnih ginekologa. A u bolnice će ići trudnice koje imaju nekih problema. Ali to su samo glasine, tko zna što je tu istina

----------


## ana-

Ja ležala gore zadnji vikend u godini i naručili me na kontrolu 27.01. 
valjda budu normalno primali one koji su već naručeni  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Vrci

Da, to primaju normalno. Barem je tako rečeno. Jedino kažu da je tamo malo kaos i da se dugo čeka, ne znam zbog čega

----------


## ana-

hvala draga na info sad je lakše  :Wink:

----------


## doanna

kao što su cure rekle, to nema veze sa štrajkom već sa novim rasporedom rada tj. smjenskim radom, ako se to uvede "TA" će postojati isključivo za trudnice koje su pred porod i koje trebaju obaviti zadnji pregled pred porod čime zapravo trudnica odabire bolnicu gdje će rađati, a mi ostale morat ćemo trudnoću nastaviti voditi kod svojih primarnih ginekologa

----------


## Vrci

doanna, jel znaš što znači zadnji pregled pred porod?

Recimo ja sam već dugo na mirovanju, moj porod može početi i sad, i za 2 tj, i na termin. Ja se nadam da ću uspjeti sve obaviti kod svog privatnika, i doći u VG na porod. Jedino ako neće staviti neko ograničenje da se u tu novu TA ide od 40tt...

----------


## Vrci

Kažu da je proradila TA u Vinogradskoj (s drugog foruma), naručivanje je s uputnicom

----------


## sarasvati

Čitam, čitam i sve želim napisati: savršeno! I onda pročitam, Vrci, i tvoju zadnju poruku. 

Baš sam htjela napisati da još uvijek nisam odlučila odšetati vidjeti kad koji doktor radi, a oni stigli i ukinuti TA (bar na kratko ili bar u glasinama). Nego, sad mi je ipak lakše ne pojaviti se tamo sve do poroda.

----------


## doanna

dakle moje iskustvo je slijedeće, ja sam IVF trudnoća od početka sam u Vg, na kraju krajeva zahvaljujući njima imam ovo malo čudo u buši i do 12tt sam preglede obavljala na humanoj u Vg na 5.katu, nakon toga me upućuju na daljnje preglede u TA u Vg, naručila sam se u 12. mjesecu i dobila termin za pregled jučer kad sam bila u 16tt. I jučer mi kaže sestra ne znam da li se vidimo na idućem pregledu možda ćete morati kod svog primarnog ginekologa, tako da ne razumijem odakle informacija da je proradila TA u Vg jer oni zapravo nisu do sada prestali naručivati ali postoji mogućnosti da će svaki čas prestati s time, a možda i neće. Dakle sve je još u zraku, ne znaju ni oni sami šta će biti.
*Vrci* to ćete uputiti tvoj ginekolog kod kojeg vodiš trudnoću da se trebaš javiti u bolnicu u kojoj misliš rađati i onda ti oni u toj bolnici ponovno odrade pregled i što još smatraju potrebnim.

----------


## sarasvati

Doanna, po toj logici oni za tebe ipak trebali imati i mjesta i vremena.

Ja cijelo vrijeme imam urednu trudnoću i moj ginekolog sam mi je rekao da nema potrebe ići u TA (što je i bila moja želja). Tak da ako se više neće tamo naručivati, meni paše. ALi ipak ne mogu izbrisati trudnice koje su tijekom svoje trudnoće bile vezane za Vinogradsku.

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne znaju ni oni što i kako raditi. U petak nisu naručivali, rekli su da se zove u utorak za info. Pa utorak i srijedu nisu naručivali, pa danas opet jesu. Zbrka samo takva.

Danas su na forum.hr javile cure da su ih naručili, i danas je cura dobila mailom potvrdu da je TA rekla da se opet naručuje:



> drage moje, ja danas zvala i odgovorili mi da sve normalno radi, a i na mail su mi odgovorili. 
> evo copy paste- Sa ginekologije su nam javili da ambulanta radi kao i do sada radnim danom od 8 do 11 h i morate se s uputnicom naručiti na pregled.


Znam da ove dane nisu naručivali, pitala sam curu koja tamo radi, i cure koje su bile i pitale sestre. Jer me zanimalo za moju narudžbu

----------


## geronimo

Ta je babica i meni bila na porodu...Bog je blagoslovio. Divna žena!

----------


## geronimo

Ova mlada lijepa doktorica sa kovrčavom kosom je mislim Ivka Đaković a dalmatinac je Ante Vuković. Oboje su super znam...pričam iz vlastitog iskustva  :Smile: 






> Meni se nitko od doktora nikad nije predstavio. Znam samo ono dvoje koje sam vidjela u TA (i to zbog žiga na nalazu, inače ni to ne bih znala).
> 
> Zna li netko kako se zove:
> - doktorica (mislim da je plava, 40+ godina) koja hoda okolo u nekoj sponzorskoj majici 
> - mlada lijepa doktorica kovrčave smeđe kose
> - mladi doktor Dalmatinac

----------


## milna

Ja isto obožavam Butorca, šteta ako se posvetio samo onkologiji, obzirom na toplinu i čovječnost koju ima u pristupu trudnici.

----------


## lelica

Ja sam malo razočarana sa dr Vukovičem. Kad sam ga zamolila da mi kaže spol bebe osorno je odgovorio da nema vremena i da to uopče nije bitno.

----------


## Vrci

Što se tiče novosti, koliko sam shvatila više ponedjeljkom ne radi Košec u TA, nego samo Gall. Ali nisam sigurna, jučer nije bilo niti jedne

Imam pitanje - kada trudnička ambulanta šalje na uzv? Sad su mi radili samo pregled i ctg, a zanima me i uzv dio. To sve onda spada pod taj pregled?

----------


## sarasvati

Bila sam prošli petak u Vinogradskoj i na prijemu su mi rekli da nema rasporeda kad tko od doktora radi. I da oni sami ne znaju kada rade i da se ni ne nadam naručivanju (ukoliko nekim drugim putevima ne saznam i ne dogovorim se s doktorom) kod određenog doktora.

Vrci, koliko si ti danas? Danas ti je bio prvi pregled u TA? Radili su ti vaginalni pregled?

----------


## Vrci

Danas sam 36+6, jučer sam bila prvi puta u trudničkoj.
Ispada da ima kao neki raspored, ali nije fiksan. Navodno ponedjeljkom treba biti dr. Gall, ali je ona bila na bolovanju. Košec radi u pon, ali čula sam da ona dolazi popodne. Sad, jel to pravilo ili ne, ne znam. Niti oni nisu sigurni.
Meni je u potpisu nalaza dr. Gall, a žig i potpis dr. Kune, koji ju je mijenjao

Radili su mi vaginalni pregled (nisu neko mjerenje metrom, za to kažu da sam premalo trudna...), i poslao me dr na ctg - ne znam zašto i koga šalju, nije nas puno bilo tamo.
Kontrola za tjedan dana

----------


## sarasvati

Si zadovoljna pregledom?

Ja sam danas 34+6. Pregled kod mog doktora je 14. 2. i tad ću biti 37+2. Dogovorili smo se da ćemo tada razgovarati o TA.

(Ne znam zašto sam se počela premišljati o odabiru rodilišta)

----------


## Vrci

Jesam,u potpunosti zadovoljna svime. Sestre sve su bile predobre,doktor takoder. Nista nabrzaka, sve smo stigli popricati. Oprema naravno ne tako svemirska kao kod privatnika,ali sve je kako treba biti. Nema ulijetanja drugih osoba na pregled i slicno. 
Zapravo sve bolje nego sam ocekivala

----------


## sarasvati

Super!

Ja nisam radila vaginalne preglede tijekom trudnoće i rado bih da tako ostane što je dulje moguće. Znam da ču u jednom trenutku morati, ali ne bi prerano.

----------


## Vrci

U trudnickoj u vinogradskoj cula sam nakon 36tt nema uzv. Vaginalno te mora pogledati da vidi kakav je cerviks i jel se otvaras. 
Ja osobno mislim da vaginalnci ne stete,bez njih ne bih znala da sam uloziva i mozda bih si napravila neko sranje bez mirovanja, ali znam da tu ima razlicitih stavova  :Smile: 

No ti budes prosla vec 37tt kad ces ici u TA,mislim da ti se onda vise ne isplati reci ne vaginalcu

----------


## sarasvati

Da, ja ću biti u pravom terminu kad, i ako, stignem do toga.

----------


## Vrci

Evo danas su u TA bile Gall i Košec. Gall je bila negdje do... prije 10 čini mi se. Onda je morala otići u salu. Zamijenila ju je Košec

Zapravo ispada da je skroz svejedno kako se i kod koga naručimo, nikad se ne zna što se njima poremeti i tko na kraju bude tamo

----------


## frka

> U trudnickoj u vinogradskoj cula sam nakon 36tt nema uzv. Vaginalno te mora pogledati da vidi kakav je cerviks i jel se otvaras. 
> Ja osobno mislim da vaginalnci ne stete,bez njih ne bih znala da sam uloziva i mozda bih si napravila neko sranje bez mirovanja, ali znam da tu ima razlicitih stavova 
> 
> No ti budes prosla vec 37tt kad ces ici u TA,mislim da ti se onda vise ne isplati reci ne vaginalcu


meni fakat nije jasno zašto bi se trebalo vidjeti kakav je cerviks i jesi li otvorena u 38.tt  :Undecided:  pa trebaš roditi uskoro i baš se tada i isplati reći ne vaginalcu - nije bitno jesi li ili nisi otvorena.
a to da vaginalci itekako štete sam se uvjerila upravo u Vg - nakon što su ustanovili da sam otvorena i da mi prijeti prijevremeni porod (30tt), odlučili su da više nema vaginalaca da se ne bi prenijela neka infekcija.

----------


## Ayan

> ...meni fakat nije jasno zašto bi se trebalo vidjeti kakav je cerviks i jesi li otvorena u 38.tt ...


zato da se možeš dodatno iživcirati. osobito ako nisi ništa otvorena.

----------


## Vrci

Od mene pohvala za dr. Gall, pregled i gledanje plodne vode nisam ni osjetila

----------


## sarasvati

Dr. Rudman je rekla da je petkom u TA.

----------


## lelica

Sve pohvale za babicu Lidiju, samo njoj mogu zahvaliti na podršci i brzom porodu :Smile:

----------


## Plusic

> doanna, jel znaš što znači zadnji pregled pred porod?
> 
> Recimo ja sam već dugo na mirovanju, moj porod može početi i sad, i za 2 tj, i na termin. Ja se nadam da ću uspjeti sve obaviti kod svog privatnika, i doći u VG na porod. Jedino ako neće staviti neko ograničenje da se u tu novu TA ide od 40tt...


koliko si dugo mirovala?
koliko ti je naporan bio porod s obzirom na mirovanje?

ja sam prve dvije trudnoce bila aktivna a ovu mirujem, pa me nekako frka konndicije i snage pri porodu s obzirom na mirovanje..... (ne doslovno na porodu vec pri trudovima  :Wink:  )

----------


## Plusic

> Ova mlada lijepa doktorica sa kovrčavom kosom je mislim Ivka Đaković a dalmatinac je Ante Vuković. Oboje su super znam...pričam iz vlastitog iskustva


Dakovic je meni bila na porodu - predivna doktorica, same rijeci pohvale za nju i mogu je samo pozeljeti i ovaj put.
Vukovic je bio curama u sobi na pregledu nakon carskog reza i obavljao sve oko toga, bio je divno pazljiv i cure su ga jako hvalile kako za pristup tako i za njeznost pri pregledima....

----------


## sarasvati

Plusic, kakvi su stavovi dr. Đaković po pitanju prirodnog poroda?

----------


## Trpimira

Pretraživala sam ovu temu no nisam ništa našla o dr. Kraljeviću. Ima li netko iskustva s njim, kakav je na porodu?

----------


## mama_28

Da li dr Košec radi još uvijek u TA (ako da, koji dan)? Kakva su neka skorašnja iskustva?

----------


## Ayan

Dr.radovic radovcic - koma. Jako sam razocarana.

----------


## Inesz

Ayan, radi čega? Meni je dr bila na porodu, i stvarno je bila ok.

----------


## Ayan

Prvo me pozurivala u kabinu, jedno 4 x je rekla ajmo se skinut usput me ispitujuci anamnezu. Onda komentari tko zna jel ce se trudnoca odrzat, pa ne vidi jel to kuca srce a ja se tresem na stolu, pa se kobzultirala s med.sestrom?! Na kraju pise i suti ja ju pitam kaj dalje ona samo da nek si pogledam jer sve pise na papiru. Plus sto sam ju pozdravila kad sam ju vidjela a ona nista. Ni a ni b.

----------


## Inesz

:Sad:  uh... koma. žao mi je.

----------


## Ayan

Kuzim da im je tesko jer ih je malo i rade po 24 h ali to im nije opravdanje da se ovako ponasaju. Osobito to ne razumijem kod zenskih ginekologa koje su isto bile trudne i rađale. Empatija nula bodova, ne znam jel doma imaju kceri za koje bi htjele da ih se ovako tretira? Bas sam razocarana, ostavili su jako dobar dojam u prosloj trudnoci.  :Sad:

----------


## sejla

Tko je ponedjeljkom u ta? Zadnja 3 puta sam bila cetvrtkom kod dr Gall, sad me narucila za sutra pa cisto da znam  :Smile:

----------

